# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Cretan Lines

## villy

Καλημέρα σας.
Ανταπόκριση από το Ρέθυμνο.

Οι εκλογές μεταξύ των μελών της Συντονιστικής Επιτροπής της "κίνησης πολιτών" έγιναν.
1)Ονομασία εταιρίας CRETAN SEA LINES (ΚΡΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ)
2)Υπογράφτηκε το νέο καταστατικό της νέας εταιρίας
3)Εκλέχτηκε το νέο προσωρινό 19μελές Δ.Σ. 

Πιο αναλυτικά εδω: 
Νέο Δ.Σ. και ονομασία :http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=162
Μετοχές & εταιρία : http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=161

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε για το νέο.
Αυτό είναι συνέχεια της ΝΝΕΡ? μπορούν τα δύο θέματα να συγχονευθούν κάτω απο τον νέο τίτλο της εταιρείας?

----------


## villy

> Ευχαριστούμε για το νέο.
> Αυτό είναι συνέχεια της ΝΝΕΡ? μπορούν τα δύο θέματα να συγχονευθούν κάτω απο τον νέο τίτλο της εταιρείας?


    Leo σε καμία περίπτωση!!

Η *CRETAN SEA LINES* είναι μια υπό ίδρυση πολυμετοχική εταιρία Λαϊκής βάσης η οποία σχηματίστηκε από κάποιους Ρεθυμνιώτες που επιθυμούν να δημιουργήσουν μια Ρεθυμνιώτικη εταιρία με χρήματα από το λαό του Ρεθύμνου. Καλούνται λοιπόν οι Ρεθυμνιώτες να συγκεντρώσουν ένα ποσό γύρω στα 35 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για την υλοποίηση του σχεδίου.
Και λέω υπό ίδρυση διότι επί της παρούσης είναι ακόμα μια ΑΕ εταιρία χωρίς μετόχους.
Τώρα, το "Σώμα" των μετόχων/εταίρων θα σχηματιστεί από την αγορά εταιρικών μετοχικών μεριδίων κυρίαρχα από τους κατοίκους του Ρεθύμνου και όχι μόνο. Οι αγορές αυτές θα προκύψουν από την αγορά των ονομαστικών τίτλων από τις Τράπεζες και όχι από το Χ.Α.Α. Υπάρχει μάλιστα δέσμευση βάσει του καταστατικού ότι η εταιρία αυτή δεν θα μπει ποτέ στο Χ.Α.Α.
Όταν με καλό λοιπόν δημιουργηθεί αυτό το "Σώμα" θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε πλέον για πολυμετοχική ΑΕ εταιρία Λαϊκής βάσης.


Η *Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ.* τώρα είναι μια υποκινούμενη εταιρία από εντελώς διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους.
Εκεί μιλάμε για μια ολιγoμελέστατη ομάδα επιχειρηματιών (οι 6/7 είναι Ρεθυμνιώτες) όπου ο ένας εξ αυτών είναι Ελληνας εφοπλιστής με αρκετές δραστηριότητες.
Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν καλούνται πολίτες να βάλουν χρήματα, αλλά τα κεφάλαια υπάρχουν. 
Μέσα στις προσεχείς ημέρες θα λάβουν απόφαση περί τελικής εμπλοκής ή όχι και την οποία θα σας ανακοινώσω ευθύς αμέσως, μόλις λάβω την πληροφορία.
Το πιθανώτερο σενάριο (80&#37 :Wink:  είναι να αποφασισθεί η εμπλοκή και μάλιστα εντός της προσεχούς εβδομάδας.

Συνεπώς μιλάμε για 2 εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα που δε πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ να γίνουν ένα!

----------


## Leo

Ξεκάθαρο, ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση.

----------


## Νaval22

σύγνωμη ρε παιδιά για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς,δλδ το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα υπάρχουν δυο νέες εταιρείες στη γραμμή του ρεθύμνου με δυο διαφορετικά πλοία που συνεπάγεται καθημερινή σύνδεση,απλά αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι πως η cretan sea lines εφόσον θα είναι πολυμετοχική ΑΕ λαικής βάσης ο πήχης θα κλείνει προς αυτή,επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που κάποιοι εφοπλιστές θέλουν να επενδύσουν στη γραμμή του ρεθύμνου εφόσον δεν μιλάμε για γραμμή φιλέτο 
τέσπα γιατί πάντως αυτός ο διχασμός δεν θα ήταν προτιμώτερο να ιδρυθεί μια μόνο εταιρεία λαικής βάσης?

----------


## Leo

Για την ώρα Στέφανε περιμένουμε τις εξελήξεις μπορέι και το σενάριο δύο εταιρειών να είναι μέσα.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Βρε παιδιά για να βάλλομαι λίγο τα πράγματα στη θέση τους. Είμαι από το Ρέθυμνο. Τοπικός ραδιοσταθμός σήμερα συνομίλησε με μέλος της cretan sea lines ο οποίος ανέφερε τα εξής 
1. Ότι το καταστατικό της εταιρείας είναι σε μορφή συνεταιριστική παράδειγμα η παγκρήτια τράπεζα ( με την διαφορά ότι η τράπεζα πουλάει χρήματα)
2. Η ψηφοφορία θα γίνεται ψήφος και άτομο και όχι να ψηφίζουν οι μετοχές όπως τiς Α.Ε. (λίγο ύποπτο δηλαδή με λίγα χρήματα και κυρίως με χρήματα του λαού να γίνεται κουμάντο από λίγους) 
3. Όποιος μέτοχος θέλει να αγοράσει μετοχές πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πάρει μία μερίδα 500€ και μετά όσες μετοχές θέλει έως το 0.5&#37; του κεφαλαίου (δηλαδή όποιος δώσει περισσότερα από 500€ πρέπει να θεωρειται πατριώτης) 
Εμένα προσωπικά μου γεννιεται το εξής ερώτημα 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση την συγκεκριμένη εποχή που διανύομε, να βρεθούν 35 εκατομμύρια € που ακούσαμε στο στάδιο Μελίνα Μερκούρη και να μαζευτούν μέσα από το Ρέθυμνο, όταν απλοί πολίτες και μικρομεσαίες επιχειρησεις εχουν αβεβαιο αυριο? 'Η τελικά αποδυκνιεται ότι η κηδεία με ξένα κόλυβα έρχεται φθηνότερη? Με το φτωχό δικό μου μυαλό και προσπαθώντας να σκεφτώ αξιοκρατικά και λογικά υπάρχει μια δύναμη ηδη που αποτελείται από εφοπλιστή και επιχειρηματίες όπως ανέφερε και τοπική εφημερίδα, που σημένει ηδη συσορευμένο υπάρχον κεφάλαιο, που τον πολίτη του Ρέθυμνου, τον θέλει μάλλον για επιβάτη και όχι για συνεπενδυτή. Η ΝΝΕΡ ηδη ακούγεται ότι έχει ένα καράβι και βαδιζει βάση αυτού. Άρα η ΝΝΕΡ μήπως είναι πιο υπαρκτή, πιο ευελικτη και πιο υλοποιησιμη από αυτή της cretan sea lines? 
Υ.Γ. και μαλον η σιωπή που τηρούν ολο αυτο το διάστημα μάλον για σύγουρα βήματα φένεται παρα για φούσκα που αν σκάση θα μας κουφάνει απο το θόρυβο

----------


## Nautikos II

Νέα ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία λαϊκής βάσης με έδρα το Ρέθυμνο της Κρήτης βρίσκεται στα σκαριά με την επωνυμία «Κρητικές Θαλάσσιες Γραμμές» (Cretan Sea Lines). 
Πρόκειται για μια συνεταιριστική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία, όπως επισημαίνεται στο πρώτο δελτίο τύπου της εταιρίας με το οποίο γνωστοποιείται το προσωρινό διοικητικό συμβούλιο, το οποίο και θα συγκροτηθεί σε σώμα στην διάρκεια των επομένων ημερών. 
Το προσωρινό διοικητικό συμβούλιο απαρτίζεται από 19 ρεθυμνιώτες οι οποίοι προέρχονται από όλο το κοινωνικό και επαγγελματικό φάσμα του νομού της Κρήτης.  
Συγκεκριμένα στο πρώτο διοικητικό συμβούλιο μετέχουν οι εξής ρεθυμνιώτες κατ΄αλφαβητική σειρά : 
Μιχάλης Ανδρουλάκης οπτικός, Γιάννης Αποστολάκης σύμβουλος επιχειρήσεων, Γιώργος Δουσμάνης Πρόεδρος Συνδέσμου Αυτοκινητιστών Φορτηγών Δ.Χ. Ν. Ρεθύμνης, Γιώργος Δρυγιαννάκης δικηγόρος, Δημοτικός Σύμβουλος Ρεθύμνου, Μύρων Λαγουβάρδος ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος, Μανώλης Μανωλακάκης Δήμαρχος Αρκαδίου Πρόεδρος ΤΕΔΚ Ν.Ρεθύμνης, Χαράλαμπος Μπιριλιράκης επιχειρηματίας, μέλος Δ.Σ. Συλλόγου Ξενοδόχων Ρεθύμνης, Ρούσσος Μπουρμπάκης πρόεδρος Συνδέσμου Εργοληπτών Ν. Ρεθύμνης, Γιάννης Νικολούδης διευθυντής ΑΤΕ, Νομαρχιακός Σύμβουλος, Μέλος Δ.Σ. ΕΒΕ Ρεθύμνου, Γιούλη Ζάρωνα – Παγουράκη ιδιωτική υπάλληλος, Μανώλης Περάκης επιχειρηματίας, πρόεδρος Ιδιοκτητών Ενοικιαζομένων Δωματίων Ν. Ρεθύμνης, Μέλος Δ.Σ. ΕΒΕ Ρεθύμνου, Κώστας Πολοπετράκης οικονομολόγος, Σύμβουλος Επιχειρήσεων, Δημήτρης Πριναράκης πρόεδρος παραρτήματος Ρεθύμνης ΤΕΕ/ΤΔΚ, Νίκος Σιλιγάρδος Αρχιτέκτων - Μηχανικός,Μανώλης Σκλαβουνάκης πρόεδρος Εμπορικού Συλλόγου Περάματος, Γιώργος Στεφανάκης πρόεδρος Ιατρικού Συλλόγου Ρεθύμνου, Δημήτρης Τζανακάκης δημοσιογράφος, Θεόδωρος Χατζηαποστόλου λογιστής, πρόεδρος Συλλόγου Φοροτεχνικών Ν. Ρεθύμνης, και Όθωνας Χριστουλάκης πρόεδρος Σωματείου Ιδιοκτητών καταστημάτων Εστίασης και Αναψυχής, Μέλος Δ.Σ. ΕΒΕ Ρεθύμνου
Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες του TheSeaNation η νέα συνεταιριστική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία αναζητεί πλοίο προκειμένου να προχωρήσει στην αγορά του, προκειμένου το πλοίο αυτό να συνδέσει απευθείας το νομό με τον Πειραιά. 
Οι συζητήσεις γύρω από την ανάγκη δημιουργίας ενός νέου ακτοπλοϊκού σχήματος στη Κρήτη βρίσκονταν σε εξέλιξη από τις αρχές του καλοκαιριού όταν διαπιστώθηκαν προβλήματα στην ομαλή κάλυψη των συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών του νομού ο οποίος μέχρι πρότινος εξυπηρετούνταν από πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ το οποίο είχε προέλθει από την απορρόφηση της Ρεθυμνιακής, της πρώτης εταιρίας λαικής βάσης που είχαν συγκροτήσει πριν απο χρόνια και πάλι οι ρεθυμνιώτες. 
Πέραν όμως από την ΑΝΕΚ, όπως είναι ήδη γνωστό και ο Όμιλος Attica εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο δρομολόγησης *ενός Superfast* στο Ρέθυμνο
Πηγη

----------


## cretan_sea

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση ,αλλά μάλλον αφορά το Topic της 
*CRETAN SEA LINES* και όχι της *ΝΝΕΡ*

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρώτα απ' όλα να ευχαριστήσω από μέρους μου τον villy για την πληρέστατη και έγκαιρη ενημέρωση που μας παρέχει.
Είχα γράψει πριν λίγο καιρό στην γραμμή του Ρεθύμνου τα εξής : "Ας συνοψίσουμε λίγο την κατάσταση με την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του όμορφου Ρεθύμνου μας. Ιδρύεται η ΝΝΕΡ [...] Μετά ακολουθούν οι πολίτες του Ρεθύμνου με την συγκέντρωση στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο και την ίδρυση Πολυμετοχικής Εταιρείας. Εν κατακλέιδι λοιπόν έχουμε δύο εταιρείες, οι οποίες έχουν κάνει μια καλή και σοβαρή αρχή, για το Ρέθυμνο. Αρκετά θετική εξέλιξη. Τώρα το μέλλον θα κρίνει την επιτυχία του συνολικού εγχειρήματος[...] " 
Και θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Γιάννη στα λεγόμενα του περί εμπλοκής των πολιτών στην Creta Sea Lines. Άρα έχουμε δύο ανταγωνιστικές (ελεύθερη αγορά) εταιρείες. Έχοντας στο νου μου ότι κοστίζει τα 500 ευρώ η μετοχή χρειάζονται 70.000 κόσμος ενώ το Ρέθυμνο (πηγή : ΥΠ.ΕΣ.) έχει 31.687 κατοίκους. Βέβαια δεν θα βάλλουν όλοι 500. Παρ' όλα έχουμε με το μέρος της Creta Sea Lines πάνω από το μισό Ρέθυμνο. Βέβαια υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να μην καταφέρει να συγκεντρώσει τον απαραίτητο αριθμό μετόχων. 
Άρα καταλήγουμε σε τρια συμπεράσματα : 
1. Η Creta Sea Lines να καταφέρει να συγκεντρώσει το ποσό και εν τέλη να ευδοκιμήσει και να οδηγήσει την ΝΝΕΡ σε μαρασμό.
2. Ή το αντίθετο να ευδοκιμήσει η ΝΝΕΡ και να οδηγηθεί σε μαρασμό η Creta Sea Lines. 
3. Το τρίτο συμπέρασμα είναι αποτέλεσμα του αστάθμιτου παράγοντα και αφορά στο να καταφέρουν να ευδοκιμήσουν και οι δύο αλλά για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.
Πιστεύω ότι η λαϊκή (κύρια κινητήριος δύναμη) απήχηση της Creta Sea Lines θα παίξει καθοριστικό παράγοντα για την εξέλιξη των δύο ναυτιλιακών. Είδομεν.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση ,αλλά μάλλον αφορά το Topic της 
> *CRETAN SEA LINES* και όχι της *ΝΝΕΡ*


Σωστη παρατηρηση, Leooooooooooooo

----------


## marioskef

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση την συγκεκριμένη εποχή που διανύομε, να βρεθούν 35 εκατομμύρια ¤ που ακούσαμε στο στάδιο Μελίνα Μερκούρη και να μαζευτούν μέσα από το Ρέθυμνο, όταν απλοί πολίτες και μικρομεσαίες επιχειρησεις εχουν αβεβαιο αυριο?


Προφανώς και ένα τέοιο ποσό δεν είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί. Αλλωστε εκτός κι αν έχω μπλέξει τις προσπάθειες, όταν "κοιτουν" το πρωην Sansovino προχωρούν σε μια λύση πολύ μικροτερου κόστους...
Από όλα αυτά αν επιβιώσει κάτι θα είναι μία και μόνο εταιρεία, η οποία επειδή οι άνθρωποι που θα ασχοληθούν λογικά δεν θα έχουν πολυ μεγάλη σχέση με το χώρο, δυστυχώς πιστεύω οτι οι πιθανότητες να ευδοκιμίσει είναι λιγες.
Μακάρι όμως

----------


## manolis_creta

> Πέραν όμως από την ΑΝΕΚ, όπως είναι ήδη γνωστό και ο Όμιλος Attica εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο δρομολόγησης *ενός Superfast* στο Ρέθυμνο
> Πηγη


 :Razz:  :Razz:  ΚΑΛΟ!!! Μαλλον ηθελε να πει κανα bluestar (paros ,naxos klp)

----------


## cretan_sea

> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=10


Είναι δύο ανεξάρτητες προσπάθειες.Παραθέτω ένα Link με παλαιότερη ανακοίνωση της ΝΝΕΡ.Εύχομαι να βοήθησα. :Very Happy:

----------


## villy

Να βάλω λίγο και εγώ "τον οβολόν" μου στη δημ. συζήτησή σας.
Είμαι ένας δημοσιογράφος που έχω ασχοληθεί πάρα πολύ με το θέμα. Ισως όσο λίγοι στο Ρέθυμνο.
Με ρωτάνε προσωπικά που ανήκω. Στην Cretan Sea Lines (CSL) ή στην ΝΝΕΡ?
Η απάντηση που έχω δώσει είναι η παρακάτω. 
Ως Ρεθυμνιώτης ανήκω με όλη μου τη καρδιά στην CSL. Ρομαντικά σκεπτόμενος θα ήθελα να δω αυτή την εταιρία να αγοράζει καράβι αξιόπλοο και ξενοδοχειακό και αύριο κι άλλο ενα και να ταξιδεύουμε καθημερινά με Ρεθυμνιώτικη εταιρία και όχι με Χανιώτες, Ιταλούς και Αττικάνους! (Το τελευταίο σας άρεσε... έτσι?)
Μάλιστα με τα 2 μέσα που διαθέτω 
1)εφημερίδα (40.000 αντίτυπα / 100.000 αναγνώστες - 1η σε κυκλοφορία στη Κρήτη) και 
2)το Νews Portal (1.200 επισκέπτες ημερησίως) έχω στηρίξει αρχής εξαρχής ταμάλα την CSL και έχω προβάλει όλες τους τις κινήσεις σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Μάλιστα έχω φθάσει στο σημείο να είμαι ο μόνος που τα έχω βάλει ανοιχτά με την ΑΝΕΚ επειδή το συμφέρον στο θέμα του Ρεθύμνου έρχεται σε αντίκρουση με αυτό του απλού Ρεθυμνιώτη.
Γιατί σας τα λέω όλα αυτά? Σαφώς όχι για να μου δώσετε &#171;δάφνες&#187;. Aπλά για να δείξω ότι είμαι θερμός υποστηρικτής της ιδέας μια Λαίκής βάσης πολυμετοχικής εταιρίας.
Επί τω πρακτέω τώρα.
Τίθενται κάποια ερωτήματα και έχω κάνει κάποιες προσωπικές επισημάνσεις που θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας.
Αν ξεκινήσουμε να μαζεύουμε χρήματα (μας είπαν στη μάζωξη στο ‘Μελίνα Μερκούρη&#187; ότι χρειάζονται 35 εκ ευρώ) τι θα γίνει στη περίπτωση που μαζευτούν μόνο π.χ. τα 10 εκ. ευρώ 
Είχα γράψει στο άρθρο μου σχετικά με την μάζωξη (http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=79) τα παρακάτω:
*.&#171;…Επίσης να σημειώσουμε ότι κανείς εκ των ομιλητών δεν έκανε καμία αναφορά στα "**Risk**Analysis**" και στο "**escape**route**"*_. Τα ανωτέρω είναι επιχειρηματική ορολογία και σχετίζεται με την αν η εταιρία δε πάει καλά για τον ένα ή τον άλλο λόγο τότε ποια είναι η στρατηγική που έχει τεθεί από τη Συντονιστική Επιτροπή όσον αφορά τη διασφάλιση των μετόχων και ποιες οι μέθοδοι διαφυγής στο σενάριο κάποιας ενδεχόμενης αποτυχίας που βέβαια όλοι απευχόμαστε και που σχεδόν αποκλείουμε._
_Είναι όμως μια απάντηση όμως που θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν όταν κληθούν να τη δώσουν τα μέλη της Συντονιστικής Επιτροπής σε ενδεχόμενη μελλοντική ερώτηση….&#187;_ 
Αυτή η ερώτηση μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει απαντηθεί!
Άρα, ξεκινάμε την CSL. Νοικιάζουμε γραφεία, προσλαμβάνουμε ελάχιστο προσωπικό, έξοδα γραφείου, οδοιπορικά για τα μέλη, παραστάσεις, διαφημίσεις και ένα σκασμό άλλα έξοδα.
Αυτά βέβαια θα πληρώνονται από τα χρήματα που θα μπαίνουν στο ταμείο από την αγορά μετοχών.
Και φθάνουμε σε αυτό που απευχόμαστε όλοι. Δε συγκεντρώθηκαν τα χρήματα και πρέπει να γυρίσουμε τα χρήματα πίσω.
Τι κάνουμε εδώ? Εισπράξαμε 10 εκ. Ξοδέψαμε 3 εκ. αρα επιστρέφουμε 7 εκ?
Και ο κοσμάκις που έβαλε 10.000 ευρώ για να αγοράσει πλοίο. Ξαφνικά θα πάρει ρέστα 7.000 χωρίς καν να έχει αγοραστεί καν πλοίο? Και τα 3.000 της χασούρας πως θα τα δικαιολογήσουμε. Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν…!!
Αυτά σκέφτομαι κύριοι και δε ξέρω πως θα κοιμόταν απόψε ο μελλοντικός Ταμίας της CLS αν τυχόν διάβαζε το παρών post.
Γιατί στο Ρέθυμνο του 2008 σε περίπτωση 2ης απανωτής αποτυχίας κάποιοι θα την δουν 1940 και Μάλεμε…! 
Τώρα η ΝΝΕΡ αν έρθει, εκεί το τοπίο είναι καθαρό.
Δεν ζητάνε τίποτα!
Βάζουν καράβι – ρισκάρουν.
Πέτυχαν οι της ΝΝΕΡ - κονόμα για αυτούς και καράβι για τους Ρεθυμνιώτες
Απέτυχαν οι της ΝΝΕΡ - χασούρα για αυτούς και οι Ρεθυμνιώτες,…. τι είχαν τι έχασαν.
Οι ΝΝΕΡ λοιπόν δε ζητά συνέταιρους στο ρίσκο, απλά να ταξιδέψει ο Ρεθυμνιώτης με Ρεθυνιώτικο καράβι από το Ρέθυμνο. 
Δε ξέρω για εσάς αλλά παρότι έχω στηρίξει όσο κανείς άλλος δημοσιογραφικά την CSL εντούτοις όμως έχω τις ανησυχίες μου και τις επιφυλάξεις μου σχετικά με τα παραπάνω.
Προσωπικά εγώ πάντως θα αγοράσω μετοχές στην CSL. 
Θα αγοράσω σειρά μετοχών από τα Νούμερα 69.990 έως Νο 70.000 προς 500 ευρώ έκαστη.  

Δηλαδή θα βάλω τα τελευταία 5.000 από τα 35 εκατομμύρια που χρειάζονται!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marioskef

> εφημερίδα (40.000 αντίτυπα / 100.000 αναγνώστες - 1η σε κυκλοφορία στη Κρήτη) 
> 
> 
> Θα αγοράσω σειρά μετοχών από τα Νούμερα 69.990 έως Νο 70.000 προς 500 ευρώ έκαστη.  
> 
> Δηλαδή θα βάλω τα τελευταία 5.000 από τα 35 εκατομμύρια που χρειάζονται!!!


A) Μήπως υπερβάλεις λίγο για τα νούμερα της κυκλοφορίας (να υποθέσω οτι είναι free press)

B) ¶ρα επειδή ξέρουμε οτι 34,995 εκατ δεν θα μαζευτούν, δεν θα βάλεις τίποτα στην εταιρεία!:razz:

----------


## villy

1)Φίλε μου δεν συνηθίζω να υπερβάλλω, Είναι όντως free press και από της πολύ γνωστές & αγαπητές στο τόπο μας με βαρύ δημισιογραφικό φορτίο. Εμπα στο news portal δες τα PDF της κανονικής εφημερίδας (2 σελίδα είναι οι δημοσιογράφοι μας) και θα καταλάβεις
2)Σαφώς εγώ βέβαια άλλο εννοoύσα. Οταν φθάσουμε στο επιθυμητό θα βάλω όσα χρειαστούν!

----------


## Nautikos II

> ΚΑΛΟ!!! Μαλλον ηθελε να πει κανα bluestar (paros ,naxos klp)


Οχι, *Super Fast* θελει να πει :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

να πω και εγώ ότι μου φαίνεται πολύ ρομαντικό και όμορφο που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ακόμα και σήμερα στις δυσκολες μέρες που διανύουμε έβαλαν στόχο τη δημιουργία μιας νέας εταιρείας λαικής βάσης,προσωπικά πιστεύω πως το να πετύχει η προσπάθεια είναι απλά θέμα της συντονιστικής επιτροπής,το πως θα καταφέρει να εμπνευσει το κόσμο για αυτό,επίσης πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο έχουν τα τα τοπικά ΜΜΕ,αυτά τα δύο ήταν το μυστικό επιτυχίας άλλων ναυτιλιακών εταιρείων που ιδρύθηκαν απο τα λεφτα απλού κόσμου,βέβαια σε άλλες εποχές μακρινές,
Θα σας φέρω ως παράδειγμα τη ΝΕΛ,ιδρύθηκε σε μια εποχή που η οικονομία της Λέσβου ήταν σε δεινή θέση και στηριζόταν αποκλειστικά στην ελαιοκαλιέργεια,και όμως σαν αρχικό κεφάλαιο συγκεντρώθηκε το ποσό των 71.500.000δρχ και τα έξοδα της συντονιστικής επιτροπής δεν ήταν πρά 79.510 δρχ,νομίζω λοιπόν πως αν μελετηθεί η διαδικασία ίδρυσης άλλων εταιρείων όπως ΝΕΛ,ΑΝΕΚ,ΔΑΝΕ η και της παλιάς ρεθυμνιακής η προσπάθεια θα πετύχει σίγουρα.
Και κάτι τελευταίο το ποσό των 35 εκατ ευρώ μήπως είναι κάπως υπερβολικό?νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερο να τεθεί ένας πιο ρεαλιστικός στόχος και στη συνέχεια το ποσό να καλυφθεί με δάνειο για την αγορά πλοίου,εξάλλου δεν θα αγοραστεί και κανενα superfast,στο κάτω κάτω η παλιά ρεθυμνιακή τι ποσό συγκέντρωσε για να αγοράσει το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ?

----------


## villy

> να πω και εγώ ότι .............
> Και κάτι τελευταίο το ποσό των 35 εκατ ευρώ μήπως είναι κάπως υπερβολικό?νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερο να τεθεί ένας πιο ρεαλιστικός στόχος και στη συνέχεια το ποσό να καλυφθεί με δάνειο για την αγορά πλοίου,εξάλλου δεν θα αγοραστεί και κανενα superfast,στο κάτω κάτω η παλιά ρεθυμνιακή τι ποσό συγκέντρωσε για να αγοράσει το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ?


Στέφανε καλό και αισιόδοξο το post σου και τα χρειαζόμαστε αυτά εδώ κάτω.
Σαφώς είναι κάτι που έχει αρκετές δυνατότητες να πετύχει. Ειδάλλως δεν θα είχαμε ασχοληθεί τόσοι πολλοί για τόσο καιρό. Η γραμμή είνα βιώσιμη και από εκεί ξεκινούν όλα!
Το νούμερο των 35 εκ ήταν αυτό που μας ανάφεραν στην Λαϊκή μάζωξη που έγινε στο Δημ. Στάδιό μας. 
Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι θάπρεπε να είμασταν πιο ταπεινοί όσον αφορά το νούμερο και το είδος του πλοίου εντούτοις όμως χρειάζεσαι καλό πλοίο για να ανταγωνιστείς την τυχον ΑΝΕΚ ή ΜΙΝΟΑΝ που μπορεί να κατέβει με κανά 5άστερο ξενοδοχειακά πλοίο.
Αλλωστε δεν είναι όλα για αγορά. 
Χρειάζονται γραφεία Πειραιά, Ρέθυμνο, Αθήνα και ένα σωρό άλλα έξοδα εκτός της αγοράς.

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε Γιώργο. Το να είσαι όμως *ιδιοκτήτης* της, καταστα σχεδον αδύνατο το να μην ταξιδέψεις μαζί της. Είναι για μένα το δυνατό χαρτί της. Δεν το έχει καμία άλλη εταιρεία. Και θα πεις πολύ ρομαντικά τα βλέπετε. 
Και θα έχεις δίκιο. Και θα μου πεις ότι αν βρεθεί κάποιος που θα δρομολογήσει ένα καράβι με φθηνότερους ναύλους θα ταξιδέψουν όλοι μαζί του. Από αυτόν τον κίνδυνο θέλει να αποφύγει η υπό ίδρυση εταιρεία με την εκπόνηση δημοσκόπησης. Θέλει να είναι σίγουρη ότι ο κόσμος του Ρεθύμνου θα ταξιδεύει μαζί της και θα την βοηθήσει να συνεχίσει και να αναπτυχθεί.

----------


## villy

Καταρχήν καλημέρα σας.
Θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω κάτι που έχω γράψει και αλλού. 
Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι υπάρχει έστω και ένας κάτοικος Ρεθύμνου που να μην θέλει να υπάρχει σύνδεση Ρεθύμνου με Πειραιά.
Εστώ και ότι κατεβάζει το εισητήριο η ΑΝΕΚ από Σούδα 5 ευρώ (που σημαίνει15&#37;!) Τι θα κερδίσει ο Ρεθυμνιώτης? Τίποτα! Πάλι πρέπει να ταξιδέψει 1 ώρα και 20 στη καλύτερη (ι.χ.) και 3 ώρες με λεωφορείο και με κόστος από 10 ευρώ (καύσιμα ι.χ.) έως 5 ευρώ (εισητήριο λεωφορείου). Από Ηράκλειο... δε το συζητώ καν! :Smile: 
Τώρα ας φέρω τη κουβέντα πίσω στο Ρέθυμνο.
Εξυπακούεται ότι όλοι περιμένουμε το καράβι μας και κάποιοι φροντίζουν. Από το ένα κανάλι ή το άλλο, (CSL - ΝΝΕΡ), ναι κάποιοι φροντίζουν, το παλεύουν, ίσως και για το προσωπικό τους συμφέρον αλλά και για το Ρέθυμνο.
Γιατί? 
Κάποιοι βγαίνουν και μιλάνε για το ποιόν της γραμμής. 
*Ναι η γραμμή είναι βιώσιμη*.  
Οποιοις έχει και τη παραμικρή αντίρρηση επ'αυτού δε χρειάζεται να περιμένει την εκπόνηση της περιβόητης μελέτης των 70.000 ευρώ από το Πανεπιστήμιο. Εχω μια αρκετά φθηνότερη να του προτείνω. Θα του στοιχίσει μόνο κανά 5άρι ευρω. Τόσα στοιχίζουν τα καύσιμα του ιχ μέχρι τη Γεωργιούπολη!
Ας πάει λοιπόν να στηθεί μια οποιαδήποτε καθημερινή στο κόμβο της Γεωργιούπολης στις 05.45 και να κάτσει μόνο για 45 λεπτά.
Θα διαπιστώσει ότι στο ρεύμα από Χανιά προς Ρέθυμνο στην αρχή από εκεί που θα στέκει ολομόναχος, αυτό και τα βατράχια στο κόμβο, ... ξαφνικά θα αρχίσει η φάλαγγα των Ρεθυμνιωτών που επιστρέφουν από Σούδα από το καράβι που γύρισε από Πειραιά. *Θα πάθετε πλάκα. Θα νομίζετε ότι είναι 15αύγουστος μέρα μεσημέρι!!!*
Χαμός.. αυτοκίνητα, δεκάδες φορτηγά, λεωφορεία, πραγματικό κομβόϊ μιλάμε. Και είναι ολοι από τους επιστρέφοντες από Πειραιά προς Ρεθυμνο.
Και αυτοι όλοι θα ταξιδεύαν από το λιμανι του Ρεθύμνου, αν είχαμε καράβι.
Και βέβαια δεν είναι όλοι. Κάποιοι Ρεθυμνιώτες από το Ανατολικό Ρέθυμνο (Πάνορμο Μυλοπόταμο κλπ) πάνε σήμερα από Ηράκλειο.
Λοιπόν τι να λέμε?
Εγώ φίλοι μου το πείραμα πάντως το έκανα ξημερώματα μιας απλής Τετάρτης και .... μου'φυγαν τα μάτια!
5 ευρουλάκια λοιπόν και... 45 λεπτά από το χρόνο σας. Η Γεωργιούπολη είναι δίπλα. Μόνο 13 λεπτά απ΄το Ρέθυμνο. Αμέτε και δείτε. 
Και ας λένε ότι θέλουν οι "πονηροί".
Το Ρέθυμνο θα αποκτήσει καράβι. Με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.
Και να σας αναφέρω ότι και αρκετοί επιβάτες οι οποίοι είναι από τα Ανατολικά Χανιά (Δήμος Αποκόρωνα, Βάμο, Πλάκα, Καβρό κλπ) θα ταξιδεύουν από Ρέθυμνο επειδή απλά και μόνο έχουν "χαλάσει" με το τι γίνεται με τη Κρητική Ναυτιλία το τελευταίο καιρό. Αυτά που τα έχουν πει τοπικοί παράγοντες σε καφενεία που έχω πάει για ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## ramnh

Αγαπητέ κ. Κασιμάτη
Είμαι Χανιώτης και μάλιστα απο τον Αποκόρωνα και θέλω να σημειώσω τα παρακάτω:Διακρίνω μια μεγάλη εμπάθεια και μένος για την ΑΝΕΚ Απο τη μία λέτε οτι χρειάζεται 1ώρα και 20 λεπτά για την απόσταση Ρέθυμνο - Χανιά (60 χιλιόμετρα) και απο την άλλη για να πάει κάποιος στην Γεωργούπολη που είναι στα μισά περίπου της απόστασης χρειάζεται 13 λεπτά μόνο. Ανεξάρτητα απ αυτά την απόσταση Ρέθυμνο -Χανιά την κάνει κάποιος άνετα σε 45 λεπτά.Πώς είναι δυνατόν κάποιος απο τον Αποκόρωνα με απόσταση 10 -20 χιλιόμετρα απο την Σούδα να προτιμήσει το Ρέθυμνο και απόσταση 40-50 χιλιόμετρα και μάλιστα για ένα καράβι κατώτερης ποιότητας και μεγέθους.Φυσικά πιστεύω και εγώ οτι Ρέθυμνο πρέπει να έχει δικό του καράβι για την εξυπηρέτηση των κατοίκων και γι αυτό πρέπει να βρεθεί μια οικονομικά βιώσιμη λύση.

----------


## villy

1)Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες λίγο, επίτρεψέ μου να σε ξεμπερδέψω.
Στο 1,20 αναφερόμουνα στο Ρέθυμνο-Σούδα-Ρέθυμνο!
Ενας μέσος οδηγός χρειάζεται περίπου 45 λεπτά από Ρέθυμνο για Σούδα.
Αυτό μας κάνει 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά πήγαινε - έλα στη Σούδα από Ρέθυμνο.
Σωστά? Ενοούσα λοιπόν ότι για να ταξιδέψει σήμερα ο Ρεθυμνιώτης από Σούδα πρέπει + τις ώρες του ταξιδιού πήγαινε-έλα να υπολογίσει έξοδα και χρόνο Ρέθυμνο-Σούδα-Ρέθυμνο.
Παμε παρακάτω.
Από Ρέθυμνο εγώ κάνω 13 λεπτά για Γεωργιούπολη. Ο μέσος οδηγός διανύει την ίδια απόσταση σε 15 λεπτά (μικρολεπτομέρεια αυτό) 
Το μέσο της διαδρομής δεν είναι η Γεωργιούπολη αλλά η το σημείο που υπάρχει η γέφυρα για Δήμο Φρέ (18 λεπτα μέχρι εκεί και άλλα τόσα για Σούδα. Πιστεύω να κάλυψα τα γεωγραφικά κενά σου.

2)Εμπάθεια και μένος δεν υπάρχει αγαπητέ μου για καμιά ΑΝΕΚ και για κανένα.
Εμείς οι όποιοι δημοσιογράφοι του Ρεθύμνου που νοιαζόμαστε, καταβάλουμε μεγάλη προσπάθεια να δώσουμε στο κόσμο να καταλάβει ότι η ΑΝΕΚ έχει αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα με τα του Ρεθύμνου και κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά για να πετύχει τους σκοπούς της.
Και ξέρεις και κάτι? πολύ καλά το κάνει! Κι αν ήταν δικιά μου η ΑΝΕΚ τα ίδια θάκανα. Και αυτό το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές. Συνεπώς δεν θέλω να ακούω για το αν είμαι εχθρός κάποιου αλλά για το αν είμαι φίλος του Ρεθύμνου. Και είμαι αγαπητέ μου. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι ο τόπος μου, τον αγαπώ και έχει τα δίκια με το μέρος του!
Νάσαι καλά.

Υ.Γ. Αν απευθύνεσαι σε μένα με το "_Αγαπητέ κε Κασιμάτη, είμαι Χανιώτης από τον Αποκόρωνα_", καλά θα έκανες να μας έλεγες και το όνομά σου, μιας και εγώ ότι γράφω - το γράφω .... ενυπόγραφα!

----------


## despo

Εγω με τη σειρά μου κι'ας μην είμαι ενυπόγραφος, έχω να παρατηρήσω 2 πράγματα και ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη τις εμπάθειες η' αντιπάθειες :
1. Υπήρχε η' οχι μια εταιρεία που λεγόταν Ρεθυμνιακή και υπήρχε καθημερινή σύνδεση Πειραιά-Ρεθύμνου ?. Για ποιό λόγο να σταματήσει ?.
2. Εγινε ενα πραγματικά θλιβερό συμβάν με ολοκαίνουργιο καράβι και αποσιωπήθηκε επιμελώς. Δηλαδή τι πρεπεινα αισθάνεται ενας επιβάτης που ταξειδεύει με ενα υπερσύγχρονο (???) πλοίο και βλέπει στο πέλαγος ξαφνικά να είναι στα σκοτάδια ?. Εδω σπίτι μας έχουμε καμιά φορά διακοπή ρεύματος και -λογικά- μας διακατέχει καποιος πανικός, πόσο μάλλον καταμεσίς στο πέλαγος !!!!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Φίλε despo.Εάν είδες στις ειδήσεις μια σκηνή όταν βρήκε ο κόσμος να μιλήσει στα κανάλια για το συμβάν του ελυρος μερικοί που βγήκαν μπροστά και τους εμπόδισαν να μιλήσουν, ίσως να του θυμάστε και στη Ρεθυμνιακή. Δεν υπάρχουν λοιπόν παραπέρα εξηγήσεις για πιο λόγω να σταματήσει η Ρεθυμνιακή. Σταμάτησε γιατί κάποιοι οικονόμησαν και αυτόματα μερικοί από αυτούς βολεύτηκαν.

----------


## Δημήτρης Τζανακάκης

*To** προσωρινό Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Συνεταιριστικής Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας* *K**ΡΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ, (**CRETAN**SEA**LINES**), συγκροτήθηκε σε σώμα με την παρακάτω σύνθεση:*

*Πρόεδρος:* Μανωλακάκης Μανώλης
*Α’ Αντιπρόεδρος:* Νικολούδης Γιάννης
*Β’ Αντιπρόεδρος:* Σιλιγάρδος Νίκος
*Γραμματέας:* Αποστολάκης Γιάννης
*Β’ Γραμματέας:* Δρυγιαννάκης Γεώργιος
*Ταμίας:* Περάκης Μανώλης και αναπληρωτές: Mπιρλιράκης Χαράλαμπος, Χατζηαποστόλου Θεόδωρος
Συγκροτήθηκαν επίσης επιτροπές με αντικείμενα εργασίας και μέλη ως εξής:
- *Ενημέρωσης φορέων και πολιτών:* Δούσμανης Γεώργιος, Λαγουβάρδος Μύρωνας, Μπουρμπάκης Ρούσσος, Παγουράκη Γιούλη, Πολοπετράκης Κώστας, Σιλιγάρδος Νίκος, Στεφανάκης Γιώργος, Χατζηαποστόλου Θεόδωρος, Χριστουλάκης Όθωνας
- *Επιμέλειας συγκέντρωσης Συνεταιριστικού Κεφαλαίου:* Νικολούδης Γιάννης, Περάκης Μανώλης, Πολοπετράκης Κώστας, Χατζηαποστόλου Θεόδωρος
- *Μέσων Επικοινωνίας και Ενημέρωσης*: Ανδρουλάκης Μιχάλης, Λαγουβάρδος Μύρωνας, Μπιρλιράκης Χαράλαμπος, Σκλαβουνάκης Μανώλης, Τζανακάκης Δημήτρης

----------


## Δημήτρης Τζανακάκης

*To** προσωρινό Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Συνεταιριστικής Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας* *K**ΡΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ, (**CRETAN**SEA**LINES**), συγκροτήθηκε σε σώμα με την παρακάτω σύνθεση:*

*Πρόεδρος:* Μανωλακάκης Μανώλης
*Α’ Αντιπρόεδρος:* Νικολούδης Γιάννης
*Β’ Αντιπρόεδρος:* Σιλιγάρδος Νίκος
*Γραμματέας:* Αποστολάκης Γιάννης
*Β’ Γραμματέας:* Δρυγιαννάκης Γεώργιος
*Ταμίας:* Περάκης Μανώλης και αναπληρωτές: Mπιρλιράκης Χαράλαμπος, Χατζηαποστόλου Θεόδωρος
Συγκροτήθηκαν επίσης επιτροπές με αντικείμενα εργασίας και μέλη ως εξής:
-          *Ενημέρωσης φορέων και πολιτών:* Δούσμανης Γεώργιος, Λαγουβάρδος Μύρωνας, Μπουρμπάκης Ρούσσος, Παγουράκη Γιούλη, Πολοπετράκης Κώστας, Σιλιγάρδος Νίκος, Στεφανάκης Γιώργος, Χατζηαποστόλου Θεόδωρος, Χριστουλάκης Όθωνας
-          *Επιμέλειας συγκέντρωσης Συνεταιριστικού Κεφαλαίου:* Νικολούδης Γιάννης, Περάκης Μανώλης, Πολοπετράκης Κώστας, Χατζηαποστόλου Θεόδωρος
-          *Μέσων Επικοινωνίας και Ενημέρωσης*: Ανδρουλάκης Μιχάλης, Λαγουβάρδος Μύρωνας, Μπιρλιράκης Χαράλαμπος, Σκλαβουνάκης Μανώλης, Τζανακάκης Δημήτρης

----------


## Δημήτρης Τζανακάκης

Οι επαγγελματικές και κοινωνικές ιδιότητες όλων έχουν ως εξής:

*ΑΝΔΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ* Οπτικός*ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ* Σύμβουλος Επιχειρήσεων*ΔΟΥΣΜΑΝΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* Πρόεδρος Συνδέσμου Αυτοκινητιστών Φορτηγών Δ.Χ. Ν. Ρεθύμνης*ΔΡΥΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* Δικηγόρος, Δημοτικός Σύμβουλος Ρεθύμνου.*ΛΑΓΟΥΒΑΡΔΟΣ ΜΥΡΩΝ* Ιδιωτικός Υπάλληλος*ΜΑΝΩΛΑΚΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ* Δήμαρχος Αρκαδίου, Πρόεδρος ΤΕΔΚ Ν.Ρεθύμνης*ΜΠΙΡΛΙΡΑΚΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ* Επιχειρηματίας, Μέλος Δ.Σ. Συλλόγου Ξενοδόχων Ρεθύμνης*ΜΠΟΥΡΜΠΑΚΗΣ ΡΟΥΣΣΟΣ* Πρόεδρος Συνδέσμου Εργοληπτών Ν. Ρεθύμνης*ΝΙΚΟΛΟΥΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ* Διευθυντής ΑΤΕ, Νομαρχιακός Σύμβουλος, Μέλος Δ.Σ. ΕΒΕ Ρεθύμνου*ΠΑΓΟΥΡΑΚΗ - ΖΑΡΩΝΑ ΓΙΟΥΛΗ* Ιδιωτική Υπάλληλος*ΠΕΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ* Επιχειρηματίας, Πρόεδρος Ιδιοκτητών Ενοικιαζομένων Δωματίων Ν. Ρεθύμνης, Μέλος Δ.Σ. ΕΒΕ Ρεθύμνου*ΠΟΛΟΠΕΤΡΑΚΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ* Οικονομολόγος, Σύμβουλος Επιχειρήσεων*ΠΡΙΝΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ* Πρόεδρος Παραρτήματος Ρεθύμνης ΤΕΕ/ΤΔΚ*ΣΙΛΙΓΑΡΔΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ* Αρχιτέκτων Μηχανικός*ΣΚΛΑΒΟΥΝΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ* Πρόεδρος Εμπορικού Συλλόγου Περάματος*ΣΤΕΦΑΝΑΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* Πρόεδρος Ιατρικού Συλλόγου Ρεθύμνου*ΤΖΑΝΑΚΑΚΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ* Δημοσιογράφος*ΧΑΤΖΗΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ* Λογιστής, Πρόεδρος Συλλόγου Φοροτεχνικών Ν. Ρεθύμνης*ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΟΘΩΝΑΣ* Πρόεδρος Σωματείου Ιδιοκτητών καταστημάτων Εστίασης και Αναψυχής, Μέλος Δ.Σ. ΕΒΕ Ρεθύμνου

----------


## villy

Ευχόμαστε στους ανωτέρω καλή επιτυχία, με κουράγιο, δύναμη και προπάντων σύνεση!
Και ένα μικρό ιστορικό για το πως έφτασαν τα πράγματα έως εκεί.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=200

----------


## Δημήτρης Τζανακάκης

*Ξεκίνησε η αγορά μερίδων*  
*της συνεταιριστικής ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας μας* 


*ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ*  
*Η ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΤΑΙΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ* 



Ενημερώνουμε τους συμπολίτες μας ότι οι τραπεζικοί λογαριασμοί για τη συγκέντρωση του συνεταιριστικού κεφαλαίου της εταιρείας μας ανοίχθηκαν και από σήμερα μπορούν να προβαίνουν στην αγορά συνεταιριστικών μερίδων προς 500 ευρώ κάθε μία.

Καλούμαστε όλοι -οι όπου γης Ρεθεμνιώτες-, όλοι οι πολίτες που ζούμε και δραστηριοποιούμαστε στο Ρέθυμνο να συγκεντρώσουμε το συντομότερο δυνατόν το συνεταιριστικό κεφάλαιο που θα επιτρέψει την άμεση υλοποίηση του διπλού στόχου μας:

*-Την ενοικίαση πλοίου και τη δρομολόγηση του το ταχύτερον δυνατόν στη γραμμή Ρέθυμνο-Πειραιάς.*

*-Την αγορά δικού μας πλοίου τη μετασκευή και δρομολόγησή του ώστε να λυθεί οριστικά το πρόβλημα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης.*

Κάθε μέρα που περνάει, η αγορά του Ρεθύμνου ζημιώνεται από την έλλειψη πλοίου, χιλιάδες συμπολίτες επιβαρύνονται οικονομικά και ταλαιπωρούνται στις μετακινήσεις τους από τα λιμάνια των άλλων νομών.
Η αυτοδύναμη ακτοπλοϊκή εξυπηρέτηση του Ρεθύμνου θα προκαλέσει πολλά οικονομικά και κοινωνικά οφέλη αμέσως, αλλά και σε βάθος χρόνου και αυτά τα οφέλη - με την μορφή της εταιρείας που φτιάξαμε- κατοχυρώνουμε ότι θα μείνουν για πάντα στον τόπο μας, θα τα απολαμβάνουν και θα τα καρπώνονται όλοι.

Οι Τράπεζες και οι αριθμοί λογαριασμών της εταιρείας μας &#171;ΚΡΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ&#187; είναι:

*-ΑΓΡΟΤΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: 4530400 304 302*

*-**ALPHA**BANK**: 790 00 2320003827*

*-**ASPIS**BANK**: 010663166 000 00012*

*-ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: 84848573*

*-ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: 9800 505684 5*

*-ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: 460 470341 30*

*-ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: 86874571*

*-**EUROBANK**: 0136 19 0200428757*

*-ΚΥΠΡΟΥ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: 24752425*

*-ΜΑ**RFIN**EGNATIA**BANK**: 0288048421*

*-**MILLENIUM**BANK**: 10858580*

*-ΠΑΓΚΡΗΤΙΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: 117548*

*-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: 5757 039730407*

*-**PRO**BANK**:* *260 95 1012016*

Επίσης καταθέσεις για αγορά μερίδων γίνεται και σην *ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΧΑΝΙΩΝ,* καθώς και στο *ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΙΚΟ ΤΑΜΙΕΥΤΗΡΙΟ*. Οι τραπεζικοί λογαριασμοί στις Τράπεζες αυτές θα ανακοινωθούν την Πέμπτη.

Σημειώνουμε ότι:
-Κατάθεση χρημάτων για την αγορά μερίδων μπορεί να γίνεται σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα των παραπάνω συνεργαζομένων Τραπεζών σε οποιαδήποτε περιοχή της ελληνικής επικράτειας.
-Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο καταθέτης ζητάει από τον τραπεζικό υπάλληλο να γράφεται στην κατάθεση του ποσού το ονοματεπώνυμο και το πατρώνυμο του καταθέτη.
-Για τις καταθέσεις που γίνονται σε τραπεζικά καταστήματα εκτός Ν. Ρεθύμνης, ο καταθέτης οφείλει μετά την κατάθεση να επικοινωνήσει με την εταιρεία για να συμπληρωθεί τηλεφωνικώς το Δελτίο εγγραφής στο Συνεταιριστικό κεφάλαιο.
-Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ο καταθέτης οφείλει να κρατήσει την απόδειξη κατάθεσης στην Τράπεζα και να την προσκομίσει στην εταιρεία μόλις ζητηθεί για να γίνει η πιστοποίηση των συνεταιριστικών μερίδων.
-Έχουμε ζητήσει από όλες τις Τράπεζες να μην χρεώνουν οποιαδήποτε προμήθεια στον καταθέτη, πράγμα που έχουν την δυνατότητα να κάνουν.

----------


## villy

Νέα στοιχεία ήρθαν στο φώς για την Cretan Lines (είναι το νέο της όνομα και που 1ο το Nautilia.gr μαθαίνει!!) και που έχουν σχέση με ένα γενικότερο ξεκαθάρισμα και ορισμένες τροποποιήσεις που έγιναν πάνω σε λάθη που η εφημερίδα μας τους είχε εντόπισει.
Σας παραθέτουμε τη συνέντευξη που έγινε με διοικητικό μέλος, εφ'όλης και που δημοσιεύσαμε σήμερα.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=325

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρώτα απ' όλα να ευχαριστήσω τον κ. Κασιμάτη για την πληροφόρηση που μας παρέχει από το μακρινό Ρέθυμνο. 
Και έπειτα ας περιέλθω σε ένα σχολιασμό για τον μέλλον της όλης προσπάθειας. Είναι αλήθεια ότι μπορούν να βρεθούν καράβια στις προαναφερόμενες τιμές και σε καλή ποιότητα που επίσης ταιριάζουν στην κίνηση και στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Αρκάδι δεν ήταν και νεότευκτο. Και όπως συνηθίζουμε να λέμε κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη. Αλλά με σταθερά και προσεκτικά βήματα η προσπάθεια δύναται να καρποφορήσει.
   Στην περίπτωση τώρα των γκρίζων σημείων καλό θα είναι να μην υπάρχουν. Ο κόσμος "πικράθηκε" από την πρώτη ταιράστια "χασούρα" και φαίνεται διαστακτικός τώρα. Ελπίζω να μην προδοθεί ξανά η εμπιστοσύνη που έδειξε ο καθένας Ρεθυμνιώτης ξεχωριστά στην ίδια προσπάθεια. Έχουμε όλοι έναν κοινό στόχο "Να δούμε να καπνίζει και σφυράει ξανά πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου" ας τον βάλουμε μπροστά και ας διώξουμε μακριά κάθετι είναι δυνατόν να αμαυρώνει αυτήν την προσπάθεια ! Εύχομαι το καλύτερο !

----------


## jvrou

Κ. Κασιμάτη υπάρχει ενημέρωση για το πως τα πάει η προσπάθεια?? δηλαδή για το ποσό που έχει μαζευτεί? ή έστω μία εκτίμηση?
Επίσης ισχύει ακόμη αυτό που είχε ειπωθεί στην αρχή πως κάποιος δηλαδή ο οποίος δεν έχει καταγωγή από το Ρέθυμνο δεν μπορεί να καταθέσει ή να αγοράσει μετοχές (όπως θέλετε το παίρνετε) περισσότερα από 500 ευρώ?

----------


## villy

> Κ. Κασιμάτη υπάρχει ενημέρωση για το πως τα πάει η προσπάθεια?? δηλαδή για το ποσό που έχει μαζευτεί? ή έστω μία εκτίμηση?





> Επίσης ισχύει ακόμη αυτό που είχε ειπωθεί στην αρχή πως κάποιος δηλαδή ο οποίος δεν έχει καταγωγή από το Ρέθυμνο δεν μπορεί να καταθέσει ή να αγοράσει μετοχές (όπως θέλετε το παίρνετε) περισσότερα από 500 ευρώ?


http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=325 Επανάληψη του link

Εχω στα χέρια μου το νέο τροποποιημένο καταστατικό της Cretan Lines και στο οποίο δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά που να διαχωρίζει τους εταίρους σε Ρεθυμνιώτες και "βαρβάρους". 
Πως άλλωστε κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν δυνατό. Θα ήταν η καταστροφή τους. 
Οσων αφορά το ποσό που μαζεύτηκε έως τώρα, τα νέα είναι δυσοίωνα. 
Είναι μικρό. Μέχρι πριν 2 εβδομάδες ήταν συγκεντρωτικά 220.000 ευρώ. Αν θέλετε δεν είναι αυτό που προσδοκούσαν τα μέλη του 19μελές. 
Κρίνω όμως ότι επειδή έγιναν κάποιες παρεξηγήσεις όσων αφορά τους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς και ίσως σε αυτό φταίει και συγκεκριμένο μέλος τους που βγαίνει και στα fora και λόγω απειρίας τα έκανε ολίγον ... από μούσκεμα, ήταν από όσα έχω καταγράψει ανασταλτικό στοιχείο.Τώρα που το τοπίο ξεκαθάρισε και μαζί με το θέμα των λογαριασμών ξεκαθάρισαν και άλλα σημεία, μέσα από το άρθρο για τη Cretan Lines θεωρώ ότι βαδίζει με ποιό καθαρά και σίγουρα βήματα και ίσως τώρα οι ενδιαφερόμενοι "πάρουν μπροστά".  
Εγώ προσωπικά είχα αμφιβολίες (παρότι δεν είχα γράψει τίποτα σχετικώς) για το "καθαρότητα" της κατάστασης, που τώρα δεν έχω.

Αν μάλιστα, καταφέρουν και αποπέμψουν και κάποιους συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους (καναδυό δηλαδή) από το 19μελές που μόνο κακό κάνουν στη κίνηση, ενδεχομένως να βρεθούμε κοντά στο ευτυχές.
Σοβαρούς ενδοιασμούς έχω όσων αφορά το ενδιαφέρον που έχουν εκφράσει για αγορά συγκεκριμένου Γερμανικού βαποριού από Φιλανδία που όμως από δική μου έρευνα δεν πληρεί τις ανάλογες προϋποθέσεις. Ίδομεν!



Εν κατακλείδι θεωρώ σε πολύ καλύτερη θέση τα πράγματα τώρα.
Και όπως γράφω και στο άρθρο... Κυριακή - κοντογιορτή!
Με τσι γειές μας.

----------


## tavlas

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΝ ΤΩΝ 35 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΥΡΙΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΘΕΙ,ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΘΕΜΝΟΣ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## cretan_sea

http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=13,20703,0,0,1,0

Σημερινό άρθρο για την αποκατάσταση της σύνδεσης στο Ρέθυμνο....Μου φαίνεται πως φώς μόνο από την Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ ή Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ όπως θα μετονομαστούν σύμφωνα με το άρθρο θα δούμε,(Για την Cretan Lines ακούγοντια ήδη πολλά στο Ρέθυμνο.)

----------


## villy

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=409

Ανακοίνωση της CRETAN LINES

----------


## Thanasis89

Το καταστατικό της Εταιρείας είναι λοιπόν πραγματικότητα. Έχει αναρτηθεί σε Εβδομαδιαία Τοπική Εφημερίδα του Ρεθύμνου και εκτός αυτού είναι στην διάθεση του κοινού στα γραφεία της Εταιρείας. Αισιόδοξο μήνυμα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Πόσο όμορφο στις μέρες μας να βλέπουμε να ανοίγουν τέτοιες εταιρείες έτσι ώστε να κάνουν κάτι για το τόπο τους  :Smile: 
Προβλέπω ότι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες θα το στηρίξουν πάρα πολύ και αν θα το κάνουν θα πάει πολύ καλά.
Με το καλό και το καράβι. :Cool:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σήμερα έγινε η κοπή της πίτας στο Εργατικό κέντρο του Ρεθύμνου. Παρακάτω θα δείτε τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες από την εκδήλωση. Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα. 
DSC00099.JPG 
DSC00103.JPG

Υ.Γ. Αν είναι δυνατόν, παρακαλώ, να αλλάξουμe και τον διακριτικό τίτλο της εταιρείας σε CRETAN LINES.

----------


## villy

Βρε θηρίο Θανάση... πότε πρόλαβες?  :Smile: ... :shock:

Να προσθέσω ότι με τον Thanasis89 γνωριστήκαμε σήμερα στη Πίτα και να σημειώσω ότι χάρηκα πολύ για τη γνωριμία!
Ακολούθως σχετική φωτο από το προεδρείο όπου σημειώθηκαν σκοπίμως κάποιες ελάχιστες "ευχάριστες" απουσίες και παρακάτω link του άρθρου για τις δηλώσεις του ύψους των χρημάτων που έχουν μαζευτεί έως σήμερα και το πότε θα ρίξει καταπέλτη η Cretan Lines στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου.
Θανάση θαρρώ ότι ο τίτλος του τόπικ δεν αλλάζει αλλά οι mods θα μας ενημερώσουν σχετικά.

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=429

----------


## Speedkiller

> Θανάση θαρρώ ότι ο τίτλος του τόπικ δεν αλλάζει αλλά οι mods θα μας  ενημερώσουν σχετικά.


Aλλάζει παιδια!Σιγουρα!!!Απευθυνθείτε σε καποιον moderator!

----------


## villy

> Aλλάζει παιδια!Σιγουρα!!!Απευθυνθείτε σε καποιον moderator!


Speedkiller φαντάζομαι ότι θα το δουν και θα πράξουν ίσως αρμοδίως.
Άλλο θέμα τώρα.
Επειδή το ζήτημα των επιδοτήσεων για τις άγονες γραμμές έχει ενοχλήσει πολύ κόσμο και διάφορους νομούς σας παραθέτω άρθρο με τίτλο 
"*Έκρυθμη κατάσταση στο λιμάνι στης Σητείας με γενικότερο φόντο τη Κρήτη*", το οποίο σχηματίστηκε βάσει των καταγγελιών που λάβαμε στην εφημερίδα μας.

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=430
και που σχετίζεται με τις δηλώσεις που έκαναν εδώ οι παράγοντες της Cretan lines και σας παράθεσα ως link σε πιοπάνω post.

----------


## panthiras1

> Από villy: "*Έκρυθμη κατάσταση στο λιμάνι στης Σητείας με γενικότερο φόντο τη Κρήτη*", το οποίο..........


Από τα "Χανιώτικα Νέα"  1-2-09
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΣΑΜΟ *31/01/09*
Ευρεία σύσκεψη για τις άγονες γραμμές

http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/index.php?art_id=29452

----------


## villy

Απάντηση του Νομάρχη Ρεθύμνου εφόλης της ύλης για το ναυτιλιακό.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=432

----------


## Νaval22

> Πόσο όμορφο στις μέρες μας να βλέπουμε να ανοίγουν τέτοιες εταιρείες έτσι ώστε να κάνουν κάτι για το τόπο τους 
> Προβλέπω ότι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες θα το στηρίξουν πάρα πολύ και αν θα το κάνουν θα πάει πολύ καλά.
> Με το καλό και το καράβι.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα,και εύχομαι τη δημιουργία και επιτυχία της νέας εταιρείας,μακάρι όλες οι υπόλοιπες *πρώην* εταιρείες λαικής βάσης να συνέχιζαν με τα οράματα που ξεκίνησαν

----------


## villy

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=479
Σας είχα υποσχεθεί να σας δώσω τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης σχετικά με τη στατική έρευνα που διενήργησε αναφορικά με το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου και τη σύνδεσή του με το Πειραιά, το Τμήμα Πολιτικών Επιστημών και πιο συγκεκριμένα το Εργαστήρι Υπολογιστών & στατιστικής ανάλυσης.
Σε λίγες μέρες περιμένουμε και το πόρισμα της άλλης μελέτης περί της βιωσιμότητας πλοίου, το οποίο και θα ασς παραθέσουμε λίαν συντόμως.

----------


## villy

Σχόλιο στην επιστολή Πολοπετράκη και άνοιγμα του φακέλου CretanLines.

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=577

----------


## Naias II

> Να θυμίσω λοιπόν στο κ. Πολοπετράκη ότι η ΑΝΕΚ είναι ο λόγος που το λιμάνι μας είναι ορφανό από καράβι εδώ και μήνες.





> *Να θυμίσω* επίσης ότι η ΑΝΕΚ μεσολάβησε για να χαρακτηριστούμε ως λιμάνι και Νομός, «άγονη γραμμή»!


Έτσι είναι. Γεια στο στόμα σου Κασιμάτη.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους συνεταίρους της Cretan lines. Επειδή μέχρι πριν από κανένα μήνα από τα Μ.Μ.Ε. του Ρεθύμνου δεν ακούγαμε και βλέπαμε τίποτα άλλο από τους προέδρους, αντιπροέδρους, γραμματείς και Φαρισαίους της Cretan lines που αποφάσισαν να πάρουν την τύχη του Ρεθύμνου στα χέρια τους, να βγαίνουν να δηλώνουν στο Ρεθυμνιώτικο λαό πως θα αγοράσουν θα δρομολογήσουν καράβι πριν το Πάσχα και πολλές άλλες φαμφάρες και παπυρολογίες. Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής .
1) Γιατί σταμάτησαν αυτές οι δηλώσεις ξαφνικά ? 
2) Είχαν μαζέψει το χρηματικό ποσό που χρειαζόταν ώστε να προχωρήσουν στις ενέργειες αυτές? (αγοράς η ναύλωσης πλοίου)
3) Γιατί από εκεί που δεν ήθελαν καμία εταιρεία να κατέβει στο Ρέθυμνο ξαφνικά θέλουν να προκύψει συνεργασία (με τα χρήματα του Ρεθυμνιώτη) με μεγαλοκαρχαρίες?
Πολύ σωστό και εύλογο επίσης θεωρό και το σχόλιο του κυρίου Κασιμάτη προς την Cretan lines.
Έχω και άλλα σκοτεινά σημεία που χρειάζονται διαλεύκανση αλλά προς το παρών αυτές τις τρεις απορίες θα ήθελα να μου λυθούν για να γνωρίζω πού θα βάλω τα χρήματα μου να πιάσουν τόπο στο Ρέθυμνο και όχι να πάνε για την προβολή κάποιον κυρίων που δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις και παίρνουν (θα το πω για μία άλλη φορά ακόμα) την τύχη του Ρεθύμνου στα χέρια τους.

----------


## villy

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=627
Εκ της Συντακτικής Ομάδας

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Τις τελευταίες ημέρες βρίσκετε και πάλι στην επικαιρότητα (στα Μ.Μ.Ε.) το θέμα του πλοίου της δρομολόγησης Ρέθυμνο Πειραιά. Μάλιστα κλιμάκιο είχε αναχωρήσει από το Ρέθυμνο για την Ευρώπη όπως ακουστικέ στα Μ.Μ.Ε. για να δουν από κοντά 2 πλοία. Πιά πλοία όμως είναι, το κρατάνε επτασφράγιστο μυστικό !!


http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=5,24603,0,0,1,0

----------


## villy

> ........ Μάλιστα κλιμάκιο είχε αναχωρήσει από το Ρέθυμνο για την Ευρώπη όπως ακουστικέ στα Μ.Μ.Ε. για να δουν από κοντά 2 πλοία. Πιά πλοία όμως είναι, το κρατάνε επτασφράγιστο μυστικό !!


Λίγο υπομονή, το θέμα το παρακολουθούμε, έχουμε και φωτογραφίες του υποψηφίου πλοίου στα χέρια μας και λίαν συντόμως θα δημοσιεύσουμε σχετικό θέμα κατόπιν αξιολόγησης των στοιχείων, μιας και το ρεπορτάζ είναι ακόμα σε εξέλιξη.

----------


## nippon

Να κανω μια απλη ερωτηση....
Μπορεσαν και βρηκαν χρηματα εν μεσω της κρισης για αγορα πλοιου?
Ποια τραπεζα ειχε αυτο το θαρρος να δωσει δανειο?

----------


## villy

Για αλλαγές στο καταστατικό και τη νομική μορφή της εταιρίας κάνουν λόγο τοπικά δημοσιεύματα. Σκληρή γλώσσα από το Δήμαρχο Ρεθύμνου κατά της εταιρίας, αλλά αρκετές δυστυχώς αλήθειες!
Τα καταρίπτει μερικώς η CRETAN με σχετικό δελτίο τύπου.
Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ένα! Ύστερα από τις Ευρωεκλογές υπάρχει κινητικότητα ξανά στο Ρέθυμνο σχετικά με την απόκτηση ή όχι πλοίου.
Κάτι είναι κι αυτό. Να ξεκαθαρίσει τουλάχιστον το τοπίο.
Αναλυτικότερα:
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1335

Β.Κ.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Τώρα είδαν οι ειδικοί της Cretanlinesότι αυτό το μοντέλο του καταστατικού που έφτιαξαν δεν προχωράει? Όταν τους έλεγαν ότι αυτό το καταστατικό τύπου συνεταιρισμού δεν είναι υγειές για ναυτιλιακή, γιατί θεωρούσαν δεδομένο και έλεγαν *αυτό και* *μόνο με αυτό το καταστατικό η τίποτα*. Τι πραγματικά κρύβετε πίσω από όλα αυτά?

----------


## villy

> Τώρα είδαν οι ειδικοί της Cretanlinesότι αυτό το μοντέλο του καταστατικού που έφτιαξαν δεν προχωράει? Όταν τους έλεγαν ότι αυτό το καταστατικό τύπου συνεταιρισμού δεν είναι υγειές για ναυτιλιακή, γιατί θεωρούσαν δεδομένο και έλεγαν *αυτό και* *μόνο με αυτό το καταστατικό η τίποτα*. Τι πραγματικά κρύβετε πίσω από όλα αυτά?


Γιάννη,στο ερώτημα σου, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι μερικώς απαντά ο Δήμαρχος Ρεθύμνου κ. Μαρινάκης στο τηλεοπτικό βίντεο με θέμα:
*O Δήμαρχος κ. Μαρινάκης απαντά για τη συμμετοχή του στο Δ.Σ. της ΑΝΕΚ.*
http://www.agorapress.gr/tv/videos.php?v=4

----------


## villy

Ανακοίνωση της Cretan Lines σχετικά με τις τηλεοπτικές δηλώσεις του Δημάρχου Ρεθύμνου στο AGORATV
_Σκληρή κόντρα φαίνεται να έχει ξεσπάσει μεταξύ του προεδρείου της συναιτεριστικής εταιρίας Ρεθύμνου Cretan Lines  (ΚΡΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ) και του__ Δημάρχου Ρεθύμνου κ. Γιώργη Μαρινάκη. Μετά την απόφαση του Δημάρχου να συμμετάσχει στο Δ.Σ. της ΑΝΕΚ ....._

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1393

Το θέμα βέβαια αφορά και το thread της ΑΝΕΚ μιας και ο λόγος όλων αυτών είναι η συμμετοχή του Δημάρχου στο Δ.Σ. της, συνεπως ας κρίνουν οι mods αν πρέπει να μπει και εκεί.

Εκ της συντακτικής ομάδας

----------


## Naias II

Κάτι τέτοια δεν θα φέρουν καμιά πρόοδο για τη γραμμή της Ρεθύμνου. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όταν υπάρξει κάποια στιγμή θετική εξέλιξη ή από Cretan ή από ΑΝΕΚ στη γραμμή κανένας δεν θα το επιβραβεύσει. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες στα πλαίσια ανταγωνισμού ή εγωισμού θα ακούγονται αρνητικά σχόλια. Κακό αυτό......μεγάλο κακό.......

----------


## MILTIADIS

και μονο το γεγονος οτι ξεκινησαν να φτιαχνουν δυο ξεχωριστες εταιρειες και δεν εκαναν κατι ολοι μαζι οι φορεις του ρεθυμνου ενωμενοι,ειναι ενδεικτικο και προαγγελος της αποτυχιας του ολου εγχειρηματος.

----------


## villy

Σε πρώτη Πανελλαδική αποκλειστικότητα τα πλοία που ενδιαφέρεται να αγοράσει η CRETAN LINES
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1403

Εκ της συντακτικής ομάδας

----------


## vageliss23

Νομίζω είναι καταδικασμένο σε αποτυχία το εγχείρημα.....

----------


## sylver23

Αδελφο πλοιο των συγκεκριμένων είχαμε δει και στο Περαμα.
Προκειται για το donatella d'abundo (φωτο )
Eνα πραγμα που στο αρθρο ειναι λαθος ειναι η ταχυτητα ,που στο fakta ειναι 21 και 22 κομβους αντιστοιχα.
Εκτος και αν κυριε Κασιματη έχετε απο αλλου την πληροφορία οτι η ταχυτητα έχει πέσει στα 14 μιλια ,οποτε και παω πασο.
Τα αδερφα πλοια ειναι 6.

*M/S CIUDAD DE SEVILLA.*
CIUDAD DE BADAJOZ.
CIUDAD DE SALAMANCA.
CIUDAD DE VALENCIA.
CANGURO CABO SAN JORGE. 
CANGURO CABO SAN SEBASTIAN.
Παντως συμφωνω και εγω οτι αν οντως ισχυουν οι πληροφοριες αυτες δεν θα πετυχουν τπτ παρα να φυγουν αερας τα λεφτα και να μεινουν μισοτελειωμενα σε καμμια ντανα
P5101914.jpg

----------


## villy

> Αδελφο πλοιο των συγκεκριμένων είχαμε δει.....
> 
> Eνα πραγμα που στο αρθρο ίσως ειναι λαθος ειναι η ταχυτητα ,που στο fakta ειναι 21 και 22 κομβους αντιστοιχα.
> Εκτος και αν κυριε Κασιματη έχετε απο αλλου την πληροφορία οτι η ταχυτητα έχει πέσει στα 14 μιλια ,οποτε και παω πασο.


Συνφορουμίτη Sylver, όντως η ταχύτητα ήταν στα 21 & 22 αντίστοιχα αλλά σύμφωνα με τις δικές μας πληροφορίες, δεν ήταν cruising speed αλλά max speed. Τέσπα το τωρινό καθεστώς είναι στα 14,7 και πάντα σύμφωνα με τις έως τώρα έγκυρες πηγές μας από όπου βέβαια σε ορθή διάσταση μας ήρθαν και τα στοιχεία της έρευνας. Συνεπώς δεν έχουμε λόγο να τα αμφισβητούμε μιας και έως τώρα έχουν βγει αλάνθαστα.
Υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό θέμα που προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι φταίει για την σημερινή κατάσταση και εικόνα της CRETAN LINES.
Το πρόβλημα της εταιρίας εγώ προσωπικά το τοποθετώ στην επικοινωνιακή τους γραμμή. Έχουν αναθέσει σε παντελώς αναρμόδιους και αποτυχημένους ανθρώπους την εκδούλευση της ενημέρωσης. 
Εξερχόμενης αλλά και εισερχόμενης!!
Ο πατέρας μου μούλεγε πάντα, αγόρι μου προσπάθησε να αγοράζεις περισσότερο από ότι πουλάς και αναφερόταν βέβαια στις ιδέες, πληροφορίες και συζητήσεις.
Με αυτό λοιπόν θέλω να πω ότι εφόσον οι άνθρωποι που έχουν εξουσιοδοτήσει έχουν έως σήμερα αποτύχει σε όλα, τότε καλό θα είναι να κάνουν αυτό για το οποίο κατηγορούνται ευρέως. Ότι είναι "σφιχτοί" και κρυψίνους. Αν δεν ήταν τόσο θα μπορούσαν να επικοινωνούσαν με κόσμο που κάποιοι εξ αυτών γνωρίζουν πράγματα και θα τους βοηθούσαν αφιλοκερδώς!
Εμείς από τη δική μας πλευρά έχουμε πολλές φορές προσπαθήσει ειλικρινά να βοηθήσουμε. Βοηθήσαμε καταλυτικά σαν εφημερίδα και τους φέραμε στοιχεία με τα οποία αποφύγανε σοβαρότατες κακοτοπιές. Το γνωρίζουν καλά οι κύριοι του Δ.Σ. που μας διαβάζουν τώρα.
Και το κάναμε εντελώς ανιδιοτελώς και με πραγματικά αγνή διάθεση. Ρεθυμνιώτες προς Ρεθυμνιώτες.
Βλέπεις όμως.. το γινάτι βγάζει μάτι!
Κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι η βοήθεια τους μειώνει και όσο τους βοηθάς τόσο σου γυρνούν τη πλάτη! Εκεί κύριοι είναι και το πρόβλημα. Το ρημάδι το ... γινάτι μας!!!

Και επειδή "η _επανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως_" ...  
....Σε πρώτη Πανελλαδική αποκλειστικότητα τα πλοία που ενδιαφέρεται να αγοράσει η CRETAN LINES
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1403

----------


## sylver23

> Συνφορουμίτη Sylver, όντως η ταχύτητα ήταν στα 21 & 22 αντίστοιχα αλλά σύμφωνα με τις δικές μας πληροφορίες, δεν ήταν cruising speed αλλά max speed. Τέσπα το τωρινό καθεστώς είναι στα 14,7 και πάντα σύμφωνα με τις έως τώρα έγκυρες πηγές μας από όπου βέβαια σε ορθή διάσταση μας ήρθαν και τα στοιχεία της έρευνας. Συνεπώς δεν έχουμε λόγο να τα αμφισβητούμε μιας και έως τώρα έχουν βγει αλάνθαστα.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ Κύριε Κασιμάτη για τις πληροφορίες σας.Η αληθεια ειναι πέρα απο όλα τα άλλα που μπορεί να χρειάζονται τα συγκεκριμένα πλοια ,με αυτήν την ταχύτητα δεν ξεκινάς για Ρεθυμνο...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Γενικώ με αυτά τα πλοία δεν πάς Ρέθυμνο.....πέα από τα 2,000,000 Euro που χρειάζεται να αγοραστεί το ένα χρειάζεται και χρήμα για να μετασκευαστεί......πεταμένα λεφτά......

----------


## Naias II

Ωωωω Παναγίτσα μου τι είναι αυτά; Μας γυρνάνε στην ακτοπλοΐα του 1970 για να μη πω πιο κάτω. Γι' αυτό σπάγανε το κεφάλι τους με μελέτες και έρευνες; Η όλη υπόθεση είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα ταυτοχρόνως..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giannism64

καλησπερα θα μπορουσε ενα πλοιο οπως το mega jet να ηταν μια λυση για το Ρεθυμνο ,ποσο ειναι το κοστος αγορας και οι περιορισμοι απο τον καιρο και την αποσταση ?

----------


## villy

> καλησπερα θα μπορουσε ενα πλοιο οπως το mega jet να ηταν μια λυση για το Ρεθυμνο ,ποσο ειναι το κοστος αγορας και οι περιορισμοι απο τον καιρο και την αποσταση ?


Σε καμία περίπτωση.

1)Το πρόβλημα για την οικονομία του Νομού δεν εστιάζεται τόσο στον επιβατικό όγκο όσο στον μεταφορικό. Αυτά τα ταχύπλοα δεν παίρνουν φορτηγά.
Τα πάντα έχουν πάρει λοιπόν τα πάνω τους στις τιμές επειδή έρχονται μέσω Χανίων ή Ηρακλείου.
Φανταστείτε ότι για να φέρεις μια παλέτα από Ρέθυμνο με το "Κορνάρο" (μόνο Σάββατο) είναι τουλάχιστον 25% φθηνότερα. Επομένως καταλαβαίνεται ότι όλες οι μεταφορές αγαθών και προϊόντων κοστίζουν τώρα ακριβώτερα λόγο της ακτοπλοϊκής απομόνωσης.
Ο επιβάτης σαφώς ταλαιπωρείται περισσότερο όμως και τα 35 λεπτά της απόστασης από Σούδα δεν είναι και απαγορευτικά.

2)Τα ταχύπλοα όπως το MEGA JET δεν ταξιδεύουν αρκέτές ημέρες το χρόνο, λόγω καιρού.

3)Καίνε 35 τόνους καύσιμο όταν ένα συμβατικό βαπόρι καταναλώνει γύρω στους 12 με 15.

4)Κοστίζουν ακριβώτερα κα ειδικά στην αγορά του "μεταχειρισμένου"¨δε βρίσκεις καλές τιμές.

5)Είναι "ζημιάρικα" βαπόρια με ευπαθή μηχανές. 
Χθες πάλι το sea runner δεν ταξίδεψε από Σαντορίνη Ηράκλειο λόγω βλάβης. Μα μια φορά το δεκαήμερο στατιστικά αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα.

Πιστεύω συνφορουμίτη να κάλυψα την ερώτησή σου.

----------


## giannism64

ευχαριστω   ομως αναμεσα στο Ηρακλειο και στα Χανια που υπερτερουν σε ογκο  το Ρεθυμνο θα πρεπει να δωσει κατι διαφορετικο, ισως η ταχυτητα να ειναι ενα πλεονεκτημα και για τους Ρεθυμνιωτες αλλα και για τους Αθηναιους ταξιδιωτες  .

----------


## cretan_sea

> Καταρχήν καλημέρα σας.
> 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω κάτι που έχω γράψει και αλλού. 
> Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι υπάρχει έστω και ένας κάτοικος Ρεθύμνου που να μην θέλει να υπάρχει σύνδεση Ρεθύμνου με Πειραιά.
> Εστώ και ότι κατεβάζει το εισητήριο η ΑΝΕΚ από Σούδα 5 ευρώ (που σημαίνει15%!) Τι θα κερδίσει ο Ρεθυμνιώτης? *Τίποτα! Πάλι πρέπει να ταξιδέψει 1 ώρα και 20 στη καλύτερη (ι.χ.) και 3 ώρες με λεωφορείο και με κόστος από 10 ευρώ (καύσιμα ι.χ.) έως 5 ευρώ (εισητήριο λεωφορείου). Από Ηράκλειο... δε το συζητώ καν!*.........





> 1)Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες λίγο, επίτρεψέ μου να σε ξεμπερδέψω.
> Στο 1,20 αναφερόμουνα στο Ρέθυμνο-Σούδα-Ρέθυμνο!
> Ενας μέσος οδηγός χρειάζεται περίπου 45 λεπτά από Ρέθυμνο για Σούδα.
> Αυτό μας κάνει 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά πήγαινε - έλα στη Σούδα από Ρέθυμνο.
> Σωστά? Ενοούσα λοιπόν ότι για να ταξιδέψει σήμερα *ο Ρεθυμνιώτης από Σούδα πρέπει + τις ώρες του ταξιδιού πήγαινε-έλα να υπολογίσει έξοδα και χρόνο Ρέθυμνο-Σούδα-Ρέθυμνο.*.........


 
*Το εκπληκτικό και αξιόλογο πάντως είναι η σταθερή "ρότα" στις απόψεις και στα πιστεύω σας Villy.....*






> ............Ο επιβάτης σαφώς ταλαιπωρείται περισσότερο *όμως και τα 35 λεπτά της απόστασης από Σούδα δεν είναι και απαγορευτικά*.........

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Αγαπητέ Villy καλημέρα να ξέρεις ότι παρακολουθώ και ενημερώνομαι καθημερινά για θέματα του Ρεθύμνου από τα δικά σου Μ.Μ.Ε.. ¶λλα μας έλεγες σε παλιότερα άρθρα σου, για την απόσταση, (που τώρα έχει κατέβει σε 35 λεπτά ''δρόμο'' μόνο) ,για το πόσο κοστίζει ένα ταξίδι για Πειραιά και φυσικά για την άγονη γραμμή του Ρεθύμνου. Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με τον Cretan sea ότι έχεις σταθερή ''ρότα''. Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι ισχύει το ''όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος πάμε'' … και επέτρεψε μου να δανειστώ μια πολύ όμορφα τοποθετημένη δική σου ατάκα ''Με τσι υγείες μάς''....

----------


## villy

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι Cretan Sea & Τ.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, παρακολουθώ τις γραφές σας καιρό και γνωρίζω την πίστη σας για το Ρέθυμνο και τη προσπάθεια που κάνει να βρει λύση στο πρόβλημα και σας ενημερώνω ότι είναι την εκτιμώ.

Κολλήσατε αδίκως στα 10 λεπτά της διαφοράς (από 35 σε 45!!!)
Είχα όντως γράψει σε παλαιότερο ποστ 45 και στο τελευταίο έγραψα 35. 
Ε, και? Τα 10 λεπτά κάνουν τη τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά που αξίζει σχολιασμού?
Αρκετοί οδηγοί το κάνουν 45 και εγώ προσωπικά χωρίς να πηγαίνω "σφεντόνα" το κάνω συνήθως 32. Ε, και?
Μηπως βλέπουμε τη λάβα και χάνουμε το ηφαίστειο.
Τα 35 τα έγραψα και όντως μπορεί νάναι και 45, ως απάντηση στον συνφορουμίτη που ενδιαφέρθηκε να μάθει για το ταχύπλοο και αν θα αποτελούσε λύση για το Ρέθυμνο.
Του απάντησα λοιπόν ότι το πρόβλημα δεν εστιάζεται τόσο στους επιβάτες που ούτως ή άλλως τα 35 (ή αν κάποιοι ... θέτε τα 45!) δεν είναι αυτά που πραγματικά πονούν το Ρεθυμνιώτη όσο η μεγάλη οικονομική διαφορά στα μεταφορικά κοστολόγια που ανεβάζουν τις τιμές των προϊόντων μας στο Ρέθυμνο. 
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι σήμερα ξαφνικά λέω ότι είναι καλύτερα να ταξιδεύω από Χανιά κι ας είχα ένα καράβι στο Ρέθυμνο. Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν. ¶νθρωποι με νοημοσύνη είμαστε!
Συνεπώς η απάντηση είναι ότι χρειαζόμαστε ένα συμβατικό βαπόρι να μεταφέρει πρωτίστως τα φορτηγά μας και επικουρικά και τους ταξιδιώτες. Αν αυτό δεν είναι κατανοητό τότε τι είναι?
Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν βγαίνει από τα γραφόμενά μου ότι εννοούσα ότι οι ταξιδιώτες δεν ταλαιπωρούνται. Ταλαιπωρούνται τόσο όσο και οι κάτοικοι Βριλλησίων, ¶γιας Παρασκευής, Γλυφάδας, Βούλας, κλπ ταλαιπωρούνται να πάνε στο Πειραιά. Κι αυτοί 35 ή 45  :Smile:  λεπτα κάνουν!
Δεν σκεφτήκαμε όμως να φέρουμε ποτέ βαπόρι στα Βριλλήσια. 

Κοντολογίς η απόσταση είτε 35 είτε 45 λεπτά, δεν είναι μεγάλη αλλά το βέβαιο είναι ότι τα 5 λεπτά που κάνει ο Ρεθυμνιώτης για να μεταβεί στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου και να ταξιδέψει με το βαπόρι του για Πειραιά είναι σαφώς πολύ πολύ καλύτερα. 
Εν κατακλείδι λοιπόν πάντα θα είμαι υπέρμαχος της ανεύρεσης άμεσης λύσης στην ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση του Νομού και ότι ο Ρεθυμνιώτης πρέπει να έχει καράβι στο λιμάνι του.
Το να πιανόμαστε από μια λέξη (35 ή 45  :Confused: ) του άλλου για να τον περιμένουμε στη γωνία για να τον κριτικάρουμε είναι εύκολο. Το δύσκολο είναι να κριτικάρουμε σωστά.
¶ρα όταν κάνουμε λόγο για "ρότα" ή για το "όπου φυσά ο άνεμος" ειδικότερα για ανθρώπους που η δουλειά τους είναι να κριτικάρουν, ασκώντας το λειτούργημα του δημοσιογράφου στο ακέραιο, καλό θα ήταν να είμαστε προσεκτικότεροι και ελαστικότεροι.

Φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς ίχνος δυσαρέσκειας.
Με τσι γειές μας... (και όχι _''Με τσι υγείες μάς''_.... :Wink:  )
Βασίλης Κασιμάτης

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Αγαπητέ κύριε Κασιμάτη. Σαφώς και δεν κόλλησα στα 10 λεπτά, λάθος απόστασης που ''μπέρδεψες''. Δεν περίμενα να γράψεις κάτι τέτοιο ως λάθος για να σε κριτικάρω, αλλά λιγοστεύοντας την διαδρομή δημιουργούμε εντυπώσεις ότι τελικά το Ρέθυμνο δεν χρειάζεται δικό του καράβι αφήνοντας το στην τύχη του, για να εξυπηρετείται από γειτονικούς νομούς. Τώρα όσο για τους κατοίκους των.... ''Βριλλησίων, ¶γιας Παρασκευής, Γλυφάδας, Βούλας, κλπ... που ταλαιπωρούνται να πάνε στο Πειραιά. Κι αυτοί 35 ή 45 λεπτά κάνουν!- δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου. Αν χρειαστεί να συγκρίνουμαι αυτούς τους κατοίκους, θα τους συγκρίνουμαι με τους κατοίκους των επαρχιών Αμαρίου, Μυλοποτάμου, Αγίου Βασιλείου, που και αυτοί παρόμοια ώρα χρειάζονται να κατέβουν μέχρι το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου. Χρειάζονται όμως άλλα 45 λεπτά δρόμο για να πάνε σε ένα από τα λιμάνια Ηράκλειου ή Χανίων ώστε να φτάσουν στον τελικό προορισμό τους που είναι ο Πειραιάς και εάν είναι ο Πειραιάς, γιατί εφόσον συγκρίνουμαι τον κάτοικο Αττικής που φτάνει μέχρι το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι τις χώρας, έχει και την επιλογή να πάει σε όποιο αλλο λιμάνι τις Ελλάδας θέλει. ¶ρα λοιπόν καλό θα ήταν να λέμε τα πράγματα όπως είναι και όχι να δημιουργούμε πλαστές εντυπώσεις. Τέλος, μάλλον ο φίλος Cretan sea, είχε δίκιο με την τοποθέτηση του πιο πάνω περί σταθερής ''ρότας''΄. Γιατί κάνοντας μία αναδρομή και εγώ σε παλαιοτέρα άρθρα σου, αλλά και δημοσιεύματα σου σε διάφορα forum, η διαφορά στα γραφόμενα σου είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανής. Και σε ένα νομό δηλαδή σε μία τοπική κοινωνία αυτό ξεχωρίζει σαν ''την μύγα μες το γάλα''. Ο νοών νοήτο.

----------


## villy

> Αγαπητέ κύριε Κασιμάτη......


Αγαπητέ κε Γιάννη, όπως καταλαβαίνεις το θέμα έχει να κάνει με την ευθιξία και τις ευαισθησίες.
Είναι ασχήμια να κατηγορείται ένας δημοσιογράφος ο οποίος έχει δώσει και τη ψυχή του για να υποστηρίξει βοερά το δικαίωμα των συμπατριωτών του Ρεθυμνιωτών, για την αποκατάσταση της ακτοπλοϊκής απομόνωσης του λιμανιού μας.
Το έχω πληρώσει από τη τσέπη μου και το έχω αποδείξει με το ότι έχω τα μοναδικά Μ.Μ.Ε. στη Κρήτη τα οποία δεν έχουν φιλοξενήσει τις διαφημίσεις του αντίπαλου στρατοπέδου του Ρεθύμνου, αυτό της ΑΝΕΚ.
Είναι ευρέως γνωστό στη τοπική κοινωνία του Νομού μας η καθαρή φωνή της εφημερίδας και το ότι δεν ανήκουμε σε καμία παράταξη και σε κανένα κυρίως επιχειρηματικό κέντρο όπως ανήκουν ΟΛΟΙ εδώ στη Ρέθυμνο!!!
Συνεπώς δεν σηκώνω μύγα στο σπαθί μου!
Στο δια ταύτα τώρα! Ουδέποτε είπα ότι η απόσταση είναι μικρή για τη Σούδα και επομένως δεν χρειαζόμαστε καράβι στο Ρέθυμνο. Μα πως είναι δυνατόν ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος που αποδεδειγμένα έχει ξελαρυγγιαστεί να φωνάζει για το ότι χρειαζόμαστε βαπόρι στο Ρέθυμνο εδώ και τώρα - να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που να αφήνουν μομφές για το αντίθετο?
Είναι μεγάλο το παρασκήνιο αγαπητέ μου και είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να το γνωρίζεται. Χειρίζομαι τις καταστάσεις με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή εδώ και μήνες από τότε που μας πήραν κάθε πλωτό από το λιμάνι, βυθίζοντας το Ρέθυμνο στο σκοτάδι. Τι να λέμε….



> από Τ.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ:
> Γιατί κάνοντας μία αναδρομή και εγώ σε παλαιοτέρα άρθρα σου, αλλά και δημοσιεύματα σου σε διάφορα forum, η διαφορά στα γραφόμενα σου είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανής. Και σε ένα νομό δηλαδή σε μία τοπική κοινωνία αυτό ξεχωρίζει σαν ''την μύγα μες το γάλα''


*Τώρα όσων αφορά αυτό που λες για τις ανύπαρκτες διαφορές στις θέσεις μου σε διάφορα σημεία, το χαρακτηρίζω κατ ελάχιστον κακοήθεια!*
*Όπερ έδει δείξαι!* Σε προκαλώ να φανερώσεις δημοσιεύματά μου που να δείχνουν έστω και μια φορά ότι όντως πέρασα στην αντίπερα όχθη. 
Και άσε τη τοπική κοινωνία που μας σέβεται στο απόλυτο να το κρίνει αυτό και όχι οι μακρινοί μας μεμονομένοι συγγενείς. Ειδάλλως μη τα βάζετε με δημοσιογράφους που αφενός δεν είναι ξεπουλημένοι και αφετέρου γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο όσο κανείς στην Ελλάδα!
Το περίεργο είναι ότι ενώ λαμβάνουμε καθημερινά αρκετά email από ανθρώπους που παρακολουθούν τη αντικειμενική δουλειά που κάνουμε εντούτοις κάποιοι (ευτυχώς μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού) φαίνεται να ενοχλήθηκαν από το τελευταίο δημοσίευα.
Αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς τους λόγους με μια πρώτη μόνο ματιά του δημοσιεύματος... http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1403
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται κι αν ενοχλούν κάποιους οι αλήθειες που συνήθως σαν μέσο ενημέρωσης βγάζουμε, τι να κάνουμε ξυδάκι!
Εδώ κολλάει λοιπόν αγαπητέ συνφορουμίτη το «ο νοών νοήτο.»

Υ.Γ. καλό θα είναι να γίνει ένα moderation και να μεταφερθούν τα ποστ (72 έως και 77) που σεν αφορούν το θέμα cretan lines αλλά αφορούν πρόσωπα,αλλού.

----------


## villy

Μόλις με πήρε στο τηλέφωνο κάποιος φίλος από το forum με τον οποίο είχα μια ωραία συζήτηση.
Συζητήσαμε και τις απόψεις του συνφορουμίτη Τ.ΓΙΑΝΝΗ.
Πρέπει να προσθέσω λοιπόν και κάτι ακόμα.
Ενας δημοσιογράφος καθημερινά καταγράφει την επικαιρότητα και ενημερώνει τους αναγνώστες του.
Οταν η cretan lines κάνει κάτι καλό και το δημοσιεύσει δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι είναι φίλος αυτής της εταιρίας.
Οταν η ΑΝΕΡ .........κάνει κάτι καλό και το δημοσιεύσει δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι είναι φίλος της άλλης εταιρίας.
Οταν η ΑΝΕΚ ........ κάνει κάτι καλό και το δημοσιεύσει δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι είναι φίλος της 3ης εταιρίας.

*Και το αντίθετο.* Όταν κάποια από αυτές π.χ. της 3 εταιρίες υποπέσουν σε λάθος και ο δημοσιογράφος το καταγράψει και το κριτικάρει ασκώντας το λειτούργημά του, *δεν σημαίνει ότι έγινε και εχθρός τους!*

Πρέπει να καταλάβουν ορισμένοι ότι ο καλός δημοσιογράφος δεν είναι φίλος ή εχθρός κανενός.
Είναι επαγγελματίας που ασκεί ένα λειτούργημα, αυτό της ενημέρωσης του κοινού.
Ο κ. Τ.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ όταν γράφαμε καλά, ήταν θερμός υποστηριχτής.
Χθες που δυστυχώς βγάλαμε κάτι το μεμτόν για την cretan γίναμε κακοί!
Ε, το ποιος τώρα δεν έχει σταθερές αξίες νομίζω είναι οφθαλμοφανές.

Εμείς ευχόμαστε η CRETAN LINES, ή η ANER, ή η ANEK να φέρει βαπόρι στο Ρέθυμνο για πάντα και όποιος τα καταφέρει εμείς θα υποκλιθούμε.
Η cretan τώρα υπόπεσε σε σφάλμα. Ε, τι να κάνουμε. Μα είμαι και πολύ καλός φίλος με αρκετούς συμμετέχοντες στην εταιρία αυτή. 
Αλλά τη δημοσιογραφική μου ακαιρεότητα δε τη χαραμίζω ούτε για τη μάνα μου την ίδια.

Ο πρόεδρος της CRETAN βγήκε στο τοπικό τύπο και είπε πριν 2 μήνες ότι βρήκαμε 2 βαπόρια με 4.000.000 έκαστο, πολύ καλά, έχουν μάλιστα ξύλινα πατώματα και ασημένιες κουπαστές (λες και αυτό ενδιαφέρει) και σε λίγες εβδομάδες (για πολλοστή φορά) είπε, ότι θα φέρουμε ένα εξ αυτών στο Ρέθυμνο ΑΜΕΣΑ!

Εμείς ανακαλύψαμε απο την άλλη ότι τα πλοία είναι "μπάζα" και το αποδείξαμε κιόλας. Είπαμε για τις χάλια μηχανές τους, είπαμε για την αρχαιότητά τους όταν ο πρόεδρος και πάλι μας μιλούσε παλαιότερα για καράβι δεκαετίας! 
*Τι να κάνουμε να μην ενημερώσουμε το κόσμο που καλείτε να βάλει λεφτά από τη τσέπη του?*
*Γίναμε κακοί? Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το τίμημα όταν λες αλήθειες που ενοχλούν συμφέροντα.*

Δεν γίναμε όμως εχθροί της cretan lines. Αν η ίδια εταιρία φέρει αύριο αξιόλογο βαπόρι, πρώτος εγώ θα το στηρίξω.
Αν για κάποιους ανεγκέφαλους αυτό σημαίνει ότι αλλάζω ρότες, τότε δεν ξέρουν που παν τα τέσσερα.

Και ποιος μου λέει εμένα ότι ο κάθε cretan η γιαννάκης ή και γω δε ξέρω τι άλλο, δεν είναι άνθρωποι της τάδε εταιρίας και τα λένε αυτά?
Ας βγούν επώνυμα όπως βγαίνω κι εγώ και δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα, για να δούμε τότε "πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκος".

Για αυτό φίλοι μου κρατάτε μικρό καλάθι όταν ακούτε μεγάλες κουβέντες από .... ανύπαρκτους!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Από έγκυρη πηγή τα βρήκαν Cretan Lines και δήμαρχος Ρεθύμνου. Με τη στήριξη των τοπικών φορέων η προσπάθεια της Cretan Lines http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=5,25633,0,0,1,0

----------


## villy

> Από έγκυρη πηγή τα βρήκαν Cretan Lines και δήμαρχος Ρεθύμνου. Με τη στήριξη των τοπικών φορέων η προσπάθεια της Cretan Lines


Εμείς πάλι αντίθετη άποψη έχουμε.
Δεν έχουν βρει απολύτως τίποτα διότι δεν είχαν χάσει και τίποτα για να βρουν!
Προσωπικά εγώ πήρα συνέντευξη του Δημάρχου Ρεθύμνου επί του θέματος ( και ουδείς άλλος) χθες το μεσημέρι και το αποτέλεσμα του ρεπορτάζ έχει ως κάτωθι:
Ο Δήμαρχος Ρεθύμνου κ. Μαρινάκης εμμένει στις απόψεις του και ο Δήμαρχος Αρκαδίου & πρόεδρος της CRETAN LINES εμμένει στις δικές του.
*Το χάσμα επί του συγκκριμένου θέματος σαφώς υφίσταται μιας και ο λόγος της αψημαχίας αφορούσε την συμμετοχή του κ. Μαρινάκη στο Δ.Σ. της ΑΝΕΚ. Ο κ. Μαρινάκης δεν απέσειρε τη συμμετοχή του, συνεπώς .... !!*
*Μα ήταν και λογικό, δύο άνδρες - δήμαρχοι και οι δύο - με ευθύνη των λόγων και των πράξεών τους, να είναι ανυποχώρητοι στις δημόσιες θέσεις που έχουν λάβει!*
Κατά τα άλλα και οι δύο άνδρες είναι μέλη της ΤΕΔΚ, έχουν τακτικές συνεργασίες σε όλα τα επίπεδα που αφορούν διαδημοτικά θέματα του Νομού, επομένως και οι συναντήσεις τους είναι κάτι περισσότερο από τακτικές.

Στο δια ταύτα τώρα, έγινε εθιμοτυπική συνάντηση των θεσμικών εκπροσώπων του Νομού Ρεθύμνου, ύστερα από προτροπή του βουλευτή του ΠΑΣΟΚ καθηγητή Ηλία Λαμπίρη, με τους εκπροσώπους της CRETAN LINES με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των πεπραγμένων του ναυτικού συνεταιριστικού σχήματος του Ρεθύμνου.
Σε δελτίο τύπου που εξέδωσε η CRETAN LINES ακολούθως, με τίτλο:
*"Oμόθυμη στήριξη πολιτικών και αυτοδιοικητικών εκπροσώπων στην Cretan Lines" ,* προκλήθηκε ίσως το μπέρδεμα!

Σαφώς η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση στηρίζει το έργο της CRETAN LINES όπως και θα στήριξει ή και στηρίζει το έργο οποιαδήποτε φορέα επιθυμήσει να προσπαθήσει να φέρει τη *ΜΟΝΙΜΗ!!!!!!!!!!* λύση, στην ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση του Νομού Ρεθύμνου. Αυτό είναι εύλογο και ακριβοδίκαιο!

Εμείς αποτυπώσαμε την ορθή διάσταση της συνάντησης αφού πρώτα ελέγξαμε ιδαιτέρως με τους  εμπλεκόμενους, το Δήμαρχο Ρεθύμνου κ. Μαρινάκη (σε ιδιαίτερη συνάντηση) και ακολούθως με τον Νομάρχη Κ. Παπαδάκη (σε ιδιαίτερη και πάλι επικοινωνία που είχαμε και πάλι χθες το μεσημέρι!!)
Για του λόγου το αληθές ... το σχετικό δημοσίευμα: 
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1448

----------


## villy

> ..........
> Σαφώς η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση στηρίζει το έργο της CRETAN LINES όπως και θα στήριξει ή και στηρίζει το έργο οποιαδήποτε φορέα επιθυμήσει να προσπαθήσει να φέρει τη *ΜΟΝΙΜΗ!!!!!!!!!!* λύση, στην ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση του Νομού Ρεθύμνου. Αυτό είναι εύλογο και ακριβοδίκαιο!


 
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1778

----------


## Leo

> Αδελφο πλοιο των συγκεκριμένων είχαμε δει και στο Περαμα.
> Προκειται για το donatella d'abundo (φωτο )
> Eνα πραγμα που στο αρθρο ειναι λαθος ειναι η ταχυτητα ,που στο fakta ειναι 21 και 22 κομβους αντιστοιχα.
> Εκτος και αν κυριε Κασιματη έχετε απο αλλου την πληροφορία οτι η ταχυτητα έχει πέσει στα 14 μιλια ,οποτε και παω πασο.
> Τα αδερφα πλοια ειναι 6.
> 
> *M/S CIUDAD DE SEVILLA.*
> CIUDAD DE BADAJOZ.
> CIUDAD DE SALAMANCA.
> ...


Το τέλος για την παράξενη επισκέπτη στα νερά μας, έφθασε. Το πλοίο ρυμουλκούμενο απο το ρ/κ Europa με κατεύθυνση Ανατολικά....προς κάβο Ντόρο. Τα πιστήρια....

P1230121.jpg

----------


## villy

Και νέες εξελίξεις στο θέμα.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2207

----------


## nippon

Για μια αλλη φορα ακομα το κλασικο ελληνικο δαιμονιο δουλεψε....Αποδεικνυουμε σε ολους το ποσο αναδελφος λαος ειμαστε και ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ γιαυτο.......Μια ιδεα που κοντευει να γινει φαρσοκωμωδια στα ματια των Ρεθεμνιωτων...

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Μήπως θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να <<λογοδοτήσουν>> οι υπεύθυνοι, στους Ρεθυμνιώτες που πήραν την ευθύνη της μορφής συνεταιρισμού και γενικά του όλου καταστατικού, (που όπως είχαμε πει παλαιότερα και εδώ από τότε που ανακοινώθηκε, φτιάχτηκε για να καθηλώσει την εταιρεία) όπως και προσωπική προβολή και ανάδειξη τους μέσα από ένα τόσο καυτό θέμα του Ρεθύμνου τις ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης Ρέθυμνο Πειραιά. Λέω εγώ τώρα μήπως θα πρέπει να μας δώσουν κάποια εξήγηση? Η έστω μία δικαιολογία??? :Wink:  Λέτε βρε παιδιά να δούμε υποψήφιους σε τίποτα τοπικές εκλογές η Δημοτικές η Νομαρχιακές και κάποια άτομα που είναι σήμερα στο προσωρινό (μη εκλεγμένο) Δ.Σ. της Cretan lines ??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Πάντως εγώ δεν το έχω καθόλου παράξενο. ΠΑΝΤΕΡΜΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ το έχουν πει και είναι !!!!!!!!!

----------


## villy

> Μήπως θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να <<λογοδοτήσουν>> οι υπεύθυνοι, στους Ρεθυμνιώτες που πήραν την ευθύνη της μορφής συνεταιρισμού και γενικά του όλου καταστατικού, .......


Αγαπητοί μου το Ρέθυμνο δεν ξεχωρίζει από τις άλλες περιοχές της χώρας μας. Δεν έχει να φοβηθεί κάτι. Κακία δυστυχώς υπάρχει παντού! Απλά ορισμένοι χαρακτήρες είναι ταγμένοι στο να εμποδίζουν την ανάπτυξη και τη πρόοδο. 
Το ευτύχημα είναι ότι αυτά είναι πρόσκαιρα και κυρίαρχα βραχυπρόθεσμα. Έχουν πάντα ημερομηνία λήξεως και ... κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια!
Για του λόγου το αληθές δείτε ... *εδώ.*

----------


## villy

Το προεδρείο του Δ.Σ. της Cretan Lines σήμερα στη ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή "_Πρωινό Δελτίο_". Τι είπαν.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2299

----------


## cretan_sea

Θωρώ τα κοπέλια του συνεταιρίσμού πως ξεκινήσανε τα πεντοζάλια...........

Υ.Γ: Και σημείο αναφοράς φυσικά οι σταθέρες πένες και απόψεις ορισμένων....

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Πεντοζάλια δεν θα πεί τίποτα!!!!!
http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=5,30131,0,0,1,0

----------


## panthiras1

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω, αν αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τους εγωϊσμούς, ότι σήμερα η καλύτερη λύση για το Ρέθυμνο είναι η ΑΝΕΚ. Ας πλησιάσουν οι ειδικοί την ΑΝΕΚ και ας την πείσουν να καλύψει συγκοινωνιακά το Ρέθυμνο έστω και ως προέκταση της γραμμής των Χανίων (Πειραιάς - Χανιά - Ρέθυμνο & Ρέθυμνο - Χανιά - Πειραιάς). Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα λύσουν σημαντικά προβλήματα οι μεταφορικές, αλλά και όσοι δεν επιθυμούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν και λεωφορείο για να φτάσουν στο Ρέθυμνο.
Μπορούν μάλιστα τα χρήματα που μάζεψαν μέχρι σήμερα να τα δώσουν στην ΑΝΕΚ με αντάλλαγμα μετοχές και την κάλυψη μέρους για την αγορά νέου πλοίου στην θέση του ΛΑΤΩ, αναβαθμίζοντας έτσι την γραμμή.

Υ.Γ. Μακάρι να πετύχουν οι προσπάθειες για νέα ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία στο Ρέθυμνο.
Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως ότι εάν μπορούσε να είχε γίνει κάτι καλό, θα είχε γίνει ήδη...

----------


## villy

> Θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω, αν αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τους εγωϊσμούς, ότι σήμερα η καλύτερη λύση για το Ρέθυμνο είναι η ΑΝΕΚ. Ας πλησιάσουν οι ειδικοί την ΑΝΕΚ και ας την πείσουν να καλύψει συγκοινωνιακά το Ρέθυμνο έστω και ως προέκταση της γραμμής των Χανίων (Πειραιάς - Χανιά - Ρέθυμνο & Ρέθυμνο - Χανιά - Πειραιάς). ......
> Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως ότι εάν μπορούσε να είχε γίνει κάτι καλό, θα είχε γίνει ήδη...


Φίλε μου αυτό που λες είναι ανέφικτο για την ίδια την ΑΝΕΚ και άδικο για τους Χανιώτες ταξιδιώτες αφού θα κληθούν χωρίς λόγο για εκείνους, να επιβαρύνουν το ταξίδι τους με επιπλέον χρόνο.
Όσο για τα "αν ήταν να γίνει κάτι θα είχε γίνει", θα απαντήσω ότι κάποια πράγματα θέλουν χρόνο.
Δεν θα πω ότι η Cretan θα φέρει καράβι "αύριο" αλλά όλα είναι εφικτά. Και το λέω εγώ που ξέρουν αρκετοί ότι όταν βλέπω το στραβό το "χτυπώ στα ίσια" αλλά από την άλλη όταν βλέπω κάπου φως δεν κοφεύω.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το παρασκήνιο είναι τεράστιο. Τα συμφέροντα είναι πολύ μεγάλα, προερχόμενα από τους γειτονικούς νομούς εις βάρος του Ρεθύμνου. 
Βλέπεις η χασούρα θα είναι πολύ μεγάλη όταν αποκτήσει το Ρέθυμνο δικό του καράβι. Έτσι ενίοτε "αγοράζονται" και μερικά "τυπάκια" με σκοπό να βλάψουν το σχεδιασμό υλοποίησης της αποκατάστασης της γραμμής Ρεθύμνου Πειραιά. 
Εδώ όμως είμαστε κι εμείς να θυμίζουμε στο κόσμο και ενίοτε να "τραβούμε" και μερικές μάσκες. Σε κάθε περίπτωση το παρασκήνιο ... τεράστιο και δημιουργούν συνεχώς τρικλοποδιές. 

Πάντως τα φρέσκα νέα είναι ότι κάποιες μεθοδευμένες προσπάθειες που έγιναν τελευταίως εις βάρος της εταιρίας, ξεπεράστηκαν και έτσι απερίσπαστοι οι Δ.Σ.ίτες της Cretan συνεχίζουν τη προσπάθεια.
Εκτιμώ ότι ίσως κάτι αρκετά καλό να κυοφορείται.
Είδομεν.
Ρίξτε και μια ματιά σχετικά! http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2353

----------


## MILTIADIS

Εχουν ικανα κεφαλαια οι''κρητικες θαλασσιες γραμμες''ωστε να αγορασουν και να δρομολογησουν πλοιο μεχρι την ανοιξη,οπως αναφερετε στο αρθρο σας κυριε Κασσιματη?

----------


## villy

> Εχουν ικανα κεφαλαια οι''κρητικες θαλασσιες γραμμες''ωστε να αγορασουν και να δρομολογησουν πλοιο μεχρι την ανοιξη,οπως αναφερετε στο αρθρο σας κυριε Κασσιματη?


H απάντηση είναι ότι επί της παρούσης ...*όχι!*
Αναμένεται σύντομα να δοθεί λύση από το νέο υπουργείο Εσωτερικών όπου ως γνωστό επί της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης και με ένα νέο τότε (Δεκέμβριος 2009) ξαφνικό υπουργικό διάταγμα άλλαξε ο κώδικας των τοπικών ΟΤΑ (οργανισμοί τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης) ούτως ώστε να μην μπορέσει η Cretan Lines να λάβει τα ποσά που δεσμεύτηκαν να δώσουν οι ΟΤΑ στην εταιρία και που είναι μεγάλα!
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε όλοι αυτό έγινε σε ένα διάστημα που εκκρεμούσε πανελλαδικά μόνο το αίτημα της Cretan Lines επομένως σφραγίζεται έτσι και το κλίμα που υφίσταται, εις βάρος της Ρεθυμνιώτικης εταιρίας για την απόκτηση πλοίου. 
"Κάποιος" λοιπόν τότε φρόντισε να αλλάξει ο κώδικας (των ΟΤΑ) (και πάει ο νους των πολλών για το ποιός!!!) για να μην μπορέσει να λάβει τα χρήματα που περίμενε η Ρεθυμνιώτικη εταιρία.
Σήμερα όμως και με την νέα κυβέρνηση έχουν δοθεί οι κατάλληλες διαβεβαιώσεις ότι αυτό θα αλλάξει και θα γυρίσει εκεί που ήταν.
Συνεπώς σύντομα από όσων μας λέει και ο πρόεδρος της Cretan Lines κ. Μανώλης Μανωλακάκης, όπου να θυμίσουμε είναι και πρόεδρος της ΤΕΔΚ (Τοπική Ένωση δήμων & κοινοτήτων) καθώς και Δήμαρχος Αρκαδίου, θα δοθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα και έτσι θα ανοίξει και πάλι ο δρόμος για μεγάλη εισροή χρημάτων στην εταιρία. 

¶λλωστε υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις στο μανίκι αν αυτό δεν γίνει (βλέπε http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1778) 
Η κατεύθυνση που δίνει η εταιρία, σύμφωνα πάντα με το προεδρείο του 17μελούς Δ.Σ. , είναι τα υπόλοιπα χρήματα αν χρειαστεί θα τα λάβουν με τη μορφή δανεισμού αφού ο Αντιπρόεδρος της Cretan είναι και ταυτόχρονα Διευθυντής της Αγροτικής τραπέζης στο Ρέθυμνο και με πολύ καλές διασυνδέσεις στο τραπεζικό κύκλο!
Επομένως και με αυτό το τρόπο αξιοποιούνται οι περγαμηνές και ιδιότητες του 5μελούς προεδρείου.
Εν κατακλείδι υπάρχει και είναι απολύτως ορατή η σύντομη εξυγίανση του ζητήματος με στόχο την ερχόμενη άνοιξη να έχουμε "Ρεθυμνιώτικο καταπέλτη" στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου.
Το άμεσο μέλλον θα έρθει να επιβεβαιώσει τα ανωτέρω τα οποία θυμίζω πάντα είναι στοιχεία που λαμβάνουμε από το καθημερινό ρεπορτάζ.
Τώρα που ξεκαθάρισαν και τα "ξερά από τα χλωρά" (βλέπε http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2353) με νέο αέρα πλέον προχωρά και η εταιρία.
Το βέβαιο είναι ότι ο κόσμος του Ρεθύμνου θα στηρίξει 100% το μελλοντικό δικό του πλοίο, καθόσον στοιχεία προκύπτουν από τις δημοσκοπήσεις του AgoraPress.gr και τις έρευνες που διεξάγει η ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ και βέβαια και  σχετικές αναφορές στην εκπομπή "Πρωινό Δελτίο" του δκού μας σταθμού Μελωδία 102,7 Fm (βλέπε http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2299) το οποίο μπορείται να παρακολουθείτε και οι εκτός Κρήτης - από το ίντερνετ - καθόσον πολλές αναφορές και εκπομπές αφιερώνονται στο επίμαχο αυτό θέμα που ταλανίζει το Ρέθυμνο.
Βασίλης Κασιμάτης
Εκδότης Δημοσιογράφος

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> H απάντηση είναι ότι επί της παρούσης ...*όχι!*
> Αναμένεται σύντομα να δοθεί λύση από το νέο υπουργείο Εσωτερικών όπου ως γνωστό επί της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης και με ένα νέο τότε (Δεκέμβριος 2009) ξαφνικό υπουργικό διάταγμα άλλαξε ο κώδικας των τοπικών ΟΤΑ (οργανισμοί τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης) ούτως ώστε να μην μπορέσει η Cretan Lines να λάβει τα ποσά που δεσμεύτηκαν να δώσουν οι ΟΤΑ στην εταιρία και που είναι μεγάλα!
> Όπως καταλαβαίνετε όλοι αυτό έγινε σε ένα διάστημα που εκκρεμούσε πανελλαδικά μόνο το αίτημα της Cretan Lines επομένως σφραγίζεται έτσι και το κλίμα που υφίσταται, εις βάρος της Ρεθυμνιώτικης εταιρίας για την απόκτηση πλοίου. 
> "Κάποιος" λοιπόν τότε φρόντισε να αλλάξει ο κώδικας (των ΟΤΑ) (και πάει ο νους των πολλών για το ποιός!!!) για να μην μπορέσει να λάβει τα χρήματα που περίμενε η Ρεθυμνιώτικη εταιρία.
> Σήμερα όμως και με την νέα κυβέρνηση έχουν δοθεί οι κατάλληλες διαβεβαιώσεις ότι αυτό θα αλλάξει και θα γυρίσει εκεί που ήταν.
> Συνεπώς σύντομα από όσων μας λέει και ο πρόεδρος της Cretan Lines κ. Μανώλης Μανωλακάκης, όπου να θυμίσουμε είναι και πρόεδρος της ΤΕΔΚ (Τοπική Ένωση δήμων & κοινοτήτων) καθώς και Δήμαρχος Αρκαδίου, θα δοθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα και έτσι θα ανοίξει και πάλι ο δρόμος για μεγάλη εισροή χρημάτων στην εταιρία. 
> 
> ¶λλωστε υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις στο μανίκι αν αυτό δεν γίνει (βλέπε http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1778) 
> Η κατεύθυνση που δίνει η εταιρία, σύμφωνα πάντα με το προεδρείο του 17μελούς Δ.Σ. , είναι τα υπόλοιπα χρήματα αν χρειαστεί θα τα λάβουν με τη μορφή δανεισμού αφού ο Αντιπρόεδρος της Cretan είναι και ταυτόχρονα Διευθυντής της Αγροτικής τραπέζης στο Ρέθυμνο και με πολύ καλές διασυνδέσεις στο τραπεζικό κύκλο!
> ...


Μακάρι να ευωδοθούν οι προσπάθειες της υπό ίδρυση εταιρείας. Όσο για την ΑΝΕΚ, απέδειξε πολλά για το πού πάει με τα όσα έγιναν στη φετινή κρουαζιέρα. Ας είναι καλά το ιστορικό στέλεχος των Μινωικών Γραμμών Μανώλης Κουλεντάκης, που ταξίδευε και αυτός, δεν θέλησε να πει ούτε μια κουβέντα. Αν άνοιγε το στόμα του θα κατηγορείτο από πολλούς ότι είχε ιδιοτελή κίνητρα (κακώς θα κατηγορείτο) και προτίμησε την αξιοπρεπή σιωπή.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μακάρι να ευωδοθούν οι προσπάθειες της υπό ίδρυση εταιρείας. Όσο για την ΑΝΕΚ, απέδειξε πολλά για το πού πάει με τα όσα έγιναν στη φετινή κρουαζιέρα. Ας είναι καλά το ιστορικό στέλεχος των Μινωικών Γραμμών Μανώλης Κουλεντάκης, που ταξίδευε και αυτός, δεν θέλησε να πει ούτε μια κουβέντα. Αν άνοιγε το στόμα του θα κατηγορείτο από πολλούς ότι είχε ιδιοτελή κίνητρα (κακώς θα κατηγορείτο) και προτίμησε την αξιοπρεπή σιωπή.


 Και οχι μονο απο την κρουαζιερα,αλλα απο την γενικοτερη σταση της σε παλιους μετοχους/φιλους της δειχνει κατα που παει η ΑΝΕΚ...
κι εγω ευχομαι να γινει επιτελους κατι στο ρεθυμνο και να μπει πλοιο,προσωπικα θα το στηριζω και θα το προτιμω..ειναι απαραδεκτη αυτη η κατασταση για μια γραμμη που καποτε ειχε καθημερινη συνδεση με τον πειραια..

----------


## villy

> ....ειναι απαραδεκτη αυτη η κατασταση για μια γραμμη που καποτε ειχε καθημερινη συνδεση με τον πειραια..


Και με δυο πλοία παρακαλώ!!! :Wink:

----------


## villy

Σήμερα απέστειλε επιστολή το Δ.Σ. της Cretan Lines στα Μ.Μ.Ε., κλείνοντας ουσιαστικά ένα γκρίζο κεφάλαιο, για ένα θέμα που απασχόλησε μεταξύ άλλων σαφώς πιο σοβαρών, το τελευταίο καιρό την εταιρία.

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2375

----------


## villy

Δημοσκόπηση για την Cretan lines χρειάζεται και την ψήφο των μελών του Nautilia.gr βάσει και της εξειδίκευσης που οι περισσότροι έχουν.
Δείτε & ψηφίστε *εδώ*.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια?

http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=30,30384,0,0,1,0

----------


## MYTILENE

Να πώ μία κακία?????Αυτή η εταιρεία τι σκοπό έχει?Γιατί αν είναι έτσι κάνω και γώ μια της ''πετάω'' και ένα όνομα και γίνομαι εφοπλιστής.Απορώ και γιατί να είναι και στο forum :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....!!!!Tέσπα καλή συνέχεια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!

----------


## villy

> Θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια?
> 
> http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=30,30384,0,0,1,0


  Αφού ποστάρουμε την μια πλευρά, η οποία σύμφωνα με τα προσωπικά μου κριτήρια (και που όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι κατέχω το θέμα όσο κανείς άλλος στο Ρέθυμνο!) ας ποστάρουμε και την απάντηση που έδωσε η Cretan Lines στον συγκεκριμένο  κύριο κατά τα άλλα, ο οποίος αποδεδειγμένα εξυπηρετεί "αλλότρια" συμφέροντα, άλλων εταιριών, καθόσον το ισχυρίζονται αυτό και τα μέλη του προεδρείου της εταιρίας.
Αφού λοιπόν ανατρέξαμε στο goodnet.gr που κακώς δημοσιεύει τις εντελώς ανυπόστατες προσωπικές απόψεις τύπων που αφήνουν αιχμές επί παντός επιστητού, ας ανατρέξουμε και πάλι στο goodnet να δούμε και την εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση που έλαβε ο τυχαίος αυτό τυπάκος που μόνο ζημιές ξέρει να κάνει!

http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=30,30484,0,0,1,0




> Να πώ μία κακία?????Αυτή η εταιρεία τι σκοπό έχει?Γιατί αν είναι έτσι κάνω και γώ μια της ''πετάω'' και ένα όνομα και γίνομαι εφοπλιστής.Απορώ και γιατί να είναι και στο forum....!!!!Tέσπα καλή συνέχεια!!!!


  Γιατί αγαπητέ μου είναι μια εν ισχύ & καθόλα νόμιμη ναυτιλιακή εταιρία που παλεύει να υλοποιήσει το όραμα χιλιάδων ανθρώπων, εκπροσωπώντας τους επίσημα, με λαϊκή εντολή που έλαβε, καθώς επίσης και γιατί φροντίζει να βγάλει από το οικονομικό αδιέξοδο που κάποιοι εσκεμμένα και για το δικό τους συμφέρον, φρόντισαν να βυθίσουν έναν ολόκληρο νομό!
Νομίζω κάλυψα επαρκώς την ερώτηση και δέχομαι και τον όποιο καλοπροαίρετο αντίλογο.
¶λλωστε γνωρίζουν όλοι για την ακεραιότητα των δημοσιευμάτων μας αφού όταν κρίθηκε αναγκαίο να κατακρίνω ως δημοσιογράφος, κακώς κείμενα τις εν λόγω εταιρίας, το έκανα χωρίς δισταγμό, αφού έτσι πίστευα ότι εμμέσως βοηθούσα τα μέλη του Δ.Σ., σημείο που αποδείχθηκε τελικά μετά από συγκεκριμένο διάστημα.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Γιατί αν είναι έτσι κάνω και γώ μια της ''πετάω'' και ένα όνομα και γίνομαι εφοπλιστής.Απορώ και γιατί να είναι και στο forum....!!!!


Μάλλον πως είδαν όνειρο το αυτοονομαζόμενο Δ.Σ. να γίνουν εφοπλιστές και μάλιστα με του λαού-τζίκου τα κόλλυβα Τώρα γιατί είναι στο forum και εγώ απορώ!!

----------


## villy

Φίλοι μου το λογοπαίγνιο σε κάθε περίπτωση προσβάλει και προσβάλει μια ολάκερη κοινωνία, η οποία έδωσε καθαρή λαϊκή εντολή, δημοσιευμένη σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ, στην εταιρία.
Εταιρία λέω, η οποία όπως και προανέφερα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, είναι καθόλα νόμιμη & ναυτιλιακή.
Το δε "αυτοεπονομαζόμενο προεδρείο" που αναφέρεις Τ.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ καλό είναι να γνωρίζεις (αν δεν το ξέρεις ήδη!), ότι είναι ένα εκλεγμένο προεδρείο το οποίο έχει προκύψει από επίσης καθόλα νόμιμες αρχιερατικές διαδικασίες των μελών και εταίρων στις 23 Νοεμβρίου *2008 πριν από ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο ...*
*(http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=162)*
και που σκοπό έχει να οδηγήσει την CRETAN LINES στην υλοποίηση του έργου που έχει αναλάβει από το λαό του Ρεθύμνου καθώς επίσης να φέρει την εταιρία και στην επόμενη Γενική Συνέλευση με σκοπό το καθορισμό και την εκλογή του μόνιμου προεδρείου που θα προβεί στην αγορά πλοίου.
Επομένως είναι άδικο να χρησιμοποιούνται κουβέντες (αυτοεπονομαζόμενο προεδρείο) που εξοστράκισε ένα διωγμένο και απομενόμενο από την τοπική κοινωνία, αλλά και από τα μέλη της CL, μέλος και που έχουν ήδη καταδικαστεί από όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους και τους Ρεθυμνιώτες γενικότερα.

*Εν κατακλείδι θεωρώ την ερώτηση για το αν δικαίως βρίσκεται στο forum το thread CRETAN LINES, ως άκρως προβοκατόρικη και με βάσιμες υποψίες κατηγορώ τους όποιους προωθούν τέτοιες ιδέες, ως υποκινούμενους από ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα, διότι όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι μέσα από τα εξειδικευμένα fora όπως και το σεβαστό nautilia.gr, ενίοτε και σε κάθε περίπτωση, περνούν συμφέροντα!*

Ας μείνουμε λοιπόν στο δια ταύτα και ας αφήσουμε τα πράγματα να εξελιχθούν ομαλά, δίχως άνθρωποι οι οποίοι δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το αντικείμενο, να εξυπηρετούν άθελα ή θελημένα, αυτούς που μάχονται με νύχια & με δόντια, τις εύλογες και ακριβοδίκαιες αξιώσεις ενός ολάκερου νομού και των κατοίκων του.

Σας ευχαριστώ
Βασίλης Κασιμάτης
Εκδότης Δημοσιογράφος 
και ιδιοκτήτης τηλεοπτικού & ραδιοφωνικού 
μέσου μαζικής ενημέρωσης.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Για την ιστορία αναφέρω 2 μόνο από τις δηλώσεις του πρώην μέλους του Δ.Σ. Αν δεν ξέρουν οι εκ των έσω τι γίνετε , πως θα γνωρίζομαι εμείς ???

4. Συνήθως, όταν ένα «προεδρείο» αυτοονοματισμένο -και αυτοοριζόμενο μάλιστα- απευθύνει πρόσκληση «προσέλευσης» σε μέλος του Δ.Σ. προσδιορίζει και τα θέματα συζήτησης. Ποια είναι αυτά; Για ποιο πράγμα με προσάγουν;
7. Ασφαλώς δεν αναφέρομαι σε ευθύνες των απλών μελών του Δ.Σ. Αναφέρομαι σε τέσσερα από τα πέντε μέλη αυτού που αυτάρεσκα ονομάσατε «προδερείο». Τους κ. Μανωλακάκη, Νικολούδη, Αποστολάκη, Περάκη. Μην σπεύδετε να με κατηγορείτε, (αλλά και όσοι το κάνουν τα επιχειρήματά τους μην είναι παρακαλώ έωλα και συκοφαντικά.) Ας μην είναι συκοφαντικά αλλά –παρακαλώ- να είναι συγκεκριμένα. ¶λλωστε, μια πρόταση που ούτως η άλλως θα κάνω είναι να θεσμοθετηθεί ότι ουδείς πρόεδρος θα μπορεί να έχει οποιαδήποτε οικονομική συναλλαγή με μέλη Δ.Σ., όπως επίσης ότι ούτε ουδείς εν ενεργεία πολιτικός ή αυτοδιοικητικός παράγοντας θα μπορεί να μετέχει στο Δ.Σ. μιάς τέτοιας εταιρείας. Οι νοούντες νοούν….

----------


## villy

Μα αγαπητέ μου αυτό ακριβώς είναι και το δια ταύτα.
Για αυτές τις ενέργειές του, οι οποίες δεν αφορούσαν τη τοπική κοινωνία αλλά προσωπική εξομολόγησή του ιδίου, αποπέμφθηκε από το νόμιμο Δ.Σ. (το οποίο σημειωτέον και ο ίδιος υπερψήφισε).
Ο εν λόγω κύριος, - πρώην δημοσιογράφος - μην έχοντας άλλη διέξοδο στη δημοσιότητα και εμφανώς εξυπηρετώντας αλλότριους οικονομικούς παράγοντες, στράφηκε κατά των ίδιων ανθρώπων *που τον στήριξαν σε όλα τα επίπεδα!!!*
Και γνωρίζουμε όλοι τι λέει ο λαός μας για αυτό. _"Το χέρι που σε ...."_
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτά αποτελούν ήδη ένα κακό παρελθόν.
Η εταιρία ήδη προχωρά απερίσπαστη στο έργο της και δίχως τα στοιχεία που θέλησαν το κακό και μόνο το κακό της, αρχής εξαρχής.
Τέσπα, το Ρέθυμνο προχωράει στην αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος και με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο το θέμα θα λυθεί λίαν συντόμως.
Ας μείνουν σίγουροι όλοι ότι ισχυρά μυαλά έχουν θέσει ευατό υπερ του ιερού σκοπού.

----------


## cretan_sea

> Δημοσκόπηση για την Cretan lines χρειάζεται και την ψήφο των μελών του Nautilia.gr βάσει και της εξειδίκευσης που οι περισσότροι έχουν.
> Δείτε & ψηφίστε *εδώ*.


Κε. Κασιμάτη, Θα ήταν εύκολο να μας ανακοινώσετε τα αποτελέσματα ψηφοφορίας της ανωτέρω δημοσκόπησης σας για την Cretan Lines ;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## villy

> Κε. Κασιμάτη, Θα ήταν εύκολο να μας ανακοινώσετε τα αποτελέσματα ψηφοφορίας της ανωτέρω δημοσκόπησης σας για την Cretan Lines ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Ευχαρίστως.
Η εν λόγω δημοσκόπηση έκλεισε σήμερα στις 10.30 το πρωί και τη θέση της πήρε μια άλλη που αφορά ένα τοπικό θέμα μείζονος σημασίας.
Τα αποτελέσματα τα οποία βρίσκονται πλέον στο ADMIN του AgoraPress έχουν ως εξής:
Στην ερώτηση: _"Πιστεύετε ότι η Cretan Lines θα τα καταφέρει και την ¶νοιξη θα φέρει καράβι στο Ρέθυμνο"_.
Ναι απάντησε το 51%
Οχι απάντησε το 33%
Δεν γνωρίζω απάντησε το 17%
Οι συμμετέχοντες σε αυτή τη δημοσκόπηση ήταν 833.
Τα ανωτέρω στοιχεία τα εκφωνούσαμε σχεδόν καθημερινά και από το ραδιοφωνικό μας σταθμό Μελωδία 102,7FM στην εκπομπή μου 'Πρωινό Δελτίο".

----------


## cretan_sea

> Ευχαρίστως.
> Η εν λόγω δημοσκόπηση έκλεισε σήμερα στις 10.30 το πρωί και τη θέση της πήρε μια άλλη που αφορά ένα τοπικό θέμα μείζονος σημασίας.
> Τα αποτελέσματα τα οποία βρίσκονται πλέον στο ADMIN του AgoraPress έχουν ως εξής:
> Στην ερώτηση: _"Πιστεύετε ότι η Cretan Lines θα τα καταφέρει και την ¶νοιξη θα φέρει καράβι στο Ρέθυμνο"_.
> Ναι απάντησε το 51%
> Οχι απάντησε το 33%
> Δεν γνωρίζω απάντησε το 17%
> Οι συμμετέχοντες σε αυτή τη δημοσκόπηση ήταν 833.
> Τα ανωτέρω στοιχεία τα εκφωνούσαμε σχεδόν καθημερινά και από το ραδιοφωνικό μας σταθμό Μελωδία 102,7FM στην εκπομπή μου 'Πρωινό Δελτίο".


Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση, αλλά μου προκύπτει η εξής απορία.

Εχθές 01/12/2009 και ώρα 22:00 τα ''νούμερα'' ήταν:

Ναι :41%

Oχι :53%

Δεν γνωρίζω :6%

Και συμπλήρωματικά σας ενημερώνω πως τις 2 τελευταίες ημέρες οι αποκλίσεις ήταν κυμαινόμενες στα ίδια ''νούμερα''. 

(Στην διάθεση σας εφόσον ζητηθούν, 6 διαφορετικά ScreenShot, 2 ημερών διάρκειας και διαφορετικών ωρών απόκλισης.) 

Υπήρξε τέτοια απότομη αύξηση επισκεψιμότητας και συμμετοχής στην ψηφοφορία, που άλλαξε κατα 22% τον μεσό όρο στατιστικής απόκλισης, στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα;.

Υ.Γ . Επίσης το άθροισμα του αποτελέσματος που ανακοινώνετε ειναι 101%.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## villy

Αυτά που λέτε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.
Παρακολουθούσα τη πορεία της δημοσκόπησης καθόλη τη διάρκειά της. Υπήρξαν στιγμές (ειδικά τα απογεύματα που η επισκεψιμότητα είναι ανεβασμένη) που το «ΟΧΙ» σε ελάχιστες των περιπτώσεων, πέρασε μπροστά. Αλλά έτσι γίνετε πάντα κατά την εξέλιξη μιας δημοσκόπησης έως την απόλυτη εξισορρόπηση των δεδομένων.
Στη συντριπτική του όμως πορεία, το θέμα πορευόταν στα νούμερα που σας έθεσα και αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο.
Τώρα, οι λόγοι που διαρκώς θέλετε να εμφανίζετε την CRETAN LINES και το Ρέθυμνο ως κάτι αμελητέο, αδιάφορο, άοσμο και άχρωμο, μας είναι άγνωστοι, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση εγώ να πω ότι απλά εκτίθεστε επαναλειμμένως!
Η C.L. και το Ρέθυμνο, αγαπητέ μου και σημαντικότατα είναι και απολύτως ενδιαφέροντα είναι και χρώμα & οσμή (καθαρή και αγνή, εις αντίθεση με την προσδιορίζουσα αντίθεσή μου) διαθέτουν.
Τους λόγους που μας εχθρεύεστε με τέτοιο καλοσχεδιασμένο και καλορετουσαρισμένο μένος, τους γνωρίζετε μόνο εσείς και φαντάζομαι να είστε ικανοποιημένος από τις συμφωνίες σας.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως αφενός δεν είμαι εδώ για να παίρνω θέση στις όποιες ερωτήσεις θελήσει κάποιος με αυτό το τρόπο να ρίξει λάσπη και αφετέρου θεωρώ ότι είμαστε μακράν εκτός θέματος, επομένως δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να συζητήσω επ΄ αυτού. 
Αν πάλι θέλετε να ρωτήσετε κάτι ουσιαστικό, έτσι και για να πρωτοτυπήσετε κιόλας και που κυρίως να ενδιαφέρει το σύνολο των αναγνωστών του παρόντος thread, μη διστάσετε. 
Δουλειά μου είναι να τα βάζω καθημερινά με μύριους δαίμονες και πιστέψτε με κερδίζω αρκετά από αυτή, απόδειξη ότι μάλλον το πράττω και ορθά και σωστά!...

Υ.Γ. όσο για το άθροισμα του 101% φτάνει να το βάλετε να δουλέψει λίγο και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν δεκαδικά επομένως τα νούμερα έχουν πάντα απόκλιση του +-1% . Στο admin όμως εμείς έχουμε εικόνα και των δεκαδικών και τα νούμερα βγαίνουν ολοστρόγγυλα. 
*Κάτι σαν τη σημερινή πανσέληνο για να σας βοηθήσω!!!*
Τους αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς μου, στους φίλους σας. :Wink:

----------


## nippon

Παρακολουθω καιρο αυτη την ιστορια και θα ηθελα να μου επιτρεψετε να πω τις αποψεις μου πανω σαυτο το θεμα.
 Καταρχην πριν αρχιζουμε να βγαζουμε βιαστικα συμπερασματα και να ριχνουμε ειρωνικες βομβες απο δω κι απο κει. 
 Σας επισημανω οτι για να δημιουργηθει μια εταιρεια λαικης βασης θελει πολυ δρομο. Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο οσο φαινεται. θελει χρονο  προσπαθεια και κεφαλαιο. Οπως η ΑΝΕΚ, οι Μινωικες, Η ΝΕΛ και αλλες. Δεν γεννηθηκαν απο την μια μερα στην αλλη. 
 Επισης αλλο ενα σοβαρο θεμα ειναι και οι "διαττοντες αστερες" που εισβαλουν με σκοπο το οικονομικο οφελος. Αυτο ειναι το πιο σοβαρο εμποδιο σε μια νεα εταιρεια. Θυμηθειτε αλλες γνωστες λαικης βασης που ρηγμαθηκαν με αυτο το τροπο και ολοι ξερουμε ποιες ειναι....Αυτο θελουν να εξαλειψουν.. 
 Η γραμμη Ρεθεμνο - Πειραιας εχει ψωμι. Σημασια εχει να εκμεταλλευθει σωστα. Η χωρα μας εχει τοσες γραμμες, τοσες ευκαιριες αλλα δεν τις εκμεταλλευεται κανεις και ξερετε γιατι? Ολοι θελουν να πανε εκ του ασφαλους και να καρπωθουν χωρις πολυ κοπο γραμμες φιλετα..Δειτε τους "παικτες" πως μοιρασαν την πιτα και το μονοπωλιο των πιο κερδοφορων γραμμων και δεν θελουν τους μικρους να αποσπασουν εστω και μικρα μεριδια απο δευτερευουσες γραμμες
 Οι Ρεθεμνιωτες παιρνουν ενα μεγαλο ρισκο δεδομενου της οικονομικης κρισης 
κι εχουν να αντιμετωπισουν και μεγαλους "παικτες" στο διαβα τους. 
 Το αν θα πετυχουν, ο χρονος θα δειξει..και ευχομαι, εφοσον εχουν την πραγματικη προθεση να συμβαλουν στην ακτοπλοικη συνθεση και στην αναπτυξη του νομου τους. 
 Θα ειναι παντως ευχης εργον να δουμε αλλη μια κρητικη εταιρεια στα μερη μας με καινουργιο(α) πλοια και να προκοψει και να προσφερει πολλα στο νησι μας και ειδικα στους Ρεθεμνιωτες.
  Εχουμε ολοι τις αμφιβολιες μας γιαυτο το σχημα και εχει χυθει πολυ μελανι αλλα ας δωσουμε χρονο σαυτους που κανουν την προσπαθεια τους, και μετα κρινουμε καλως η κακως

----------


## villy

Πολύ καλή η τοποθέτηση του συνφορουμίτη (nippon) και την χαιρετίζω.
Θα ήθελα σε αυτό το σημείο και ορμώμενος από τα λόγια του συνφορουμίτη:



> *από nippon.*
> Σας επισημανω οτι για να δημιουργηθει μια εταιρεια λαικης βασης θελει πολυ δρομο. Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο οσο φαινεται. θελει χρονο προσπαθεια και κεφαλαιο. Οπως η ΑΝΕΚ, οι Μινωικες, Η ΝΕΛ και αλλες. Δεν γεννηθηκαν απο την μια μερα στην αλλη.


Η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από την 7η Σεπτεμβρίου του 2008 όπου και διενεργήθει το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του HS4 προς Πειραιά.
Βέβαια γνωρίζοντας αρκετά νωρίτερα τη διακοπή του δρομολογίου, έκτοτε οι υπέυθυνοι που ανέλαβαν το έργο και το βαρύ φορτίο στις πλάτες του, άρχισαν τις πυρετώδεις διαβουλεύσεις επ' αυτού του φλέγοντος ζητήματος και με αρκετές τρικλοποδιές εώς τώρα!
Επομένως έχει ήδη διανύσει αρκετό δρόμο η προσπάθεια.
Πλέον τα θέματα είναι απλά και τρεις μόνο "πράξεις" μένουν για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα και που αναλύονται με πλήρη σαφήνεια σε αυτό το δημοσίευμα: http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2393



> *από nippon*
> Εχουμε ολοι τις αμφιβολιες μας γιαυτο το σχημα και εχει χυθει πολυ μελανι αλλα ας δωσουμε χρονο σαυτους που κανουν την προσπαθεια τους, και μετα κρινουμε καλως η κακως


Συμωνώ απόλυτα  ... και επ αυξάνω!

----------


## villy

Και για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας όσων αφορά την θέση της πολιτικής ηγεσίας αλλά και της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης του Νομού σε σχέση με την Cretan Lines σας παραθέτουμε το ακόλουθο δημοσίευμα:
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2420

----------


## cretan_sea

> Αυτά που λέτε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.





> Παρακολουθούσα τη πορεία της δημοσκόπησης καθόλη τη διάρκειά της. Υπήρξαν στιγμές (ειδικά τα απογεύματα που η επισκεψιμότητα είναι ανεβασμένη) που το «ΟΧΙ» σε ελάχιστες των περιπτώσεων, πέρασε μπροστά. Αλλά έτσι γίνετε πάντα κατά την εξέλιξη μιας δημοσκόπησης έως την απόλυτη εξισορρόπηση των δεδομένων.
> Στη συντριπτική του όμως πορεία, το θέμα πορευόταν στα νούμερα που σας έθεσα και αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο.


κε. Κασιμάτη, αφού παρακολουθήσατε την πορεία της δημοσκόπησης σας καθόλη την διάρκεια της όπως αναφέρετε, (διόλου δύσκολο να παρακολουθήσει κανείς 833 ψήφους ) θα έπρεπε να ισχύει το αντίθετο από αυτό που υποστηρίζετε, μιας και το "ΝΑΙ" ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις πέρασε μπροστά. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι έθεσα στην διάθεση σας screenshot διαφορετικών ημερών και ωρών που το αποδεικνύει έμπρακτα. Και μην εικάσετε ότι καιροφυλακτούσα μέσα στην ιστοσελίδα σας ώστε να αποτυπώσω τις μετρήσεις που με συμφέρουν. 





> Τώρα, οι λόγοι που διαρκώς θέλετε να εμφανίζετε την CRETAN LINES και το Ρέθυμνο ως κάτι αμελητέο, αδιάφορο, άοσμο και άχρωμο, μας είναι άγνωστοι, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση εγώ να πω ότι απλά εκτίθεστε επανειλημμένως.





> Η C.L. και το Ρέθυμνο, αγαπητέ μου και σημαντικότατα είναι και απολύτως ενδιαφέροντα είναι και χρώμα & οσμή (καθαρή και αγνή, εις αντίθεση με την προσδιορίζουσα αντίθεσή μου) διαθέτουν.
> Τους λόγους που μας εχθρεύεστε με τέτοιο καλοσχεδιασμένο και καλορετουσαρισμένο μένος, τους γνωρίζετε μόνο εσείς και φαντάζομαι να είστε ικανοποιημένος από τις συμφωνίες σας.


Θα πρέπει να μπορείτε έστω και στο ελάχιστο να αποδείξετε ότι εχθρεύομαι την CRETAN LINES και ειδικά το Ρέθυμνο πριν προβείτε σε μια τέτοια φτηνή επίθεση προς εμένα αμυνόμενος. Απλά δεν δέχομαι, όπως εκτιμώ επίσης ότι δεν δέχεται και κανείς άλλος μέλος αυτού του forum, να ʽʼπαίζουνʼʼ με την νοημοσύνη μας. Δεν ανακαλύψατε εσείς τον ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή σήμερα, ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι γράφουμε στα ʽʼσπήλαιαʼʼ χρησιμοποιώντας πέτρες.

¶λλα αφού το κάνετε είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί αναγνώστες του παρόντος forum έχουν μνήμη ίσως και αρχείο και μπορούν εύκολα να θυμηθούν τις τοποθετήσεις σας και τα γραφόμενα σας παλαιότερα περί της CRETAN LINES. 

Αλήθεια δεν είστε ο πρώτος που δημοσίευσε στο Ρέθυμνο και φρόντισε μάλιστα να το κάνει και βαρύγδουπα, το ʽʼμπαταρισμένοʼʼ πλοίο προς scrap που αξιολογούσε προς αγορά η ανωτέρω εταιρεία;…. και άλλα πολλά……….

Εσείς δεν φιλοξενούσατε στα Μ.Μ.Ε ιδιοκτησίας σας, διαφημιστικά banner και spot, της εταίρας εμπλεκόμενης εταιρείας (ANER LINES) για την αποκατάσταση της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής του Ρεθύμνου; Και μάλιστα τότε τα άρθρα σας, μελιστάλακτα πήγαιναν και ερχόντουσαν για την τελευταία, ενώ η CRETAN LINES τότε ήταν στο περιθώριο. Και αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου η ίδια εταιρεία (ANER LINES) ήταν και χορηγός στην ραδιοφωνική σας εκπομπή τελευταία. (Μην με ρωτήσετε συχνότητα και σταθμό, έχω μπερδευτεί με τις συχνές αλλαγές σας.) 

Όσον αφορά αυτούς που όντως καλοσχεδιασμένα και καλορετουσαρισμένα έφεραν τον Νομό και την ακτοπλοϊκή του σύνδεση σε αυτό το χάλι…είναι και αυτοί πελάτες του μαγαζίου σας….




> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως αφενός δεν είμαι εδώ για να παίρνω θέση στις όποιες ερωτήσεις θελήσει κάποιος με αυτό το τρόπο να ρίξει λάσπη και αφετέρου θεωρώ ότι είμαστε μακράν εκτός θέματος, επομένως δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να συζητήσω επ΄ αυτού.





> Αν πάλι θέλετε να ρωτήσετε κάτι ουσιαστικό, έτσι και για να πρωτοτυπήσετε κιόλας και που κυρίως να ενδιαφέρει το σύνολο των αναγνωστών του παρόντος thread, μη διστάσετε.


Χαίρομαι που έστω και καθυστερημένα ξεκινήσατε να σέβεστε τους κανόνες λειτουργίας στα forumʼs γιατί αν δεν απατάται η μνήμη μου από ένα ιδίου περιεχομένου και ενδιαφέροντος forum σας έχουν κάνει ban προ καιρού…Και τους λόγους τους αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι…




> Δουλειά μου είναι να τα βάζω καθημερινά με μύριους δαίμονες και πιστέψτε με κερδίζω αρκετά από αυτή, απόδειξη ότι μάλλον το πράττω και ορθά και σωστά!...




Αυτό το αποδείξατε έμπρακτα το καλοκαίρι με το άρθρο σας για την SEAJET που την ίδια ημέρα που δημοσιεύτηκε - εξαφανίστηκε, αλλά όμως εμφανίστηκε διαφήμιση της ιδίας εταιρείας στην ιστοσελίδα και κατόπιν στην εφημερίδα σας (Ας είναι καλά τα screenshot.).





> Υ.Γ. όσο για το άθροισμα του 101% φτάνει να το βάλετε να δουλέψει λίγο και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν δεκαδικά επομένως τα νούμερα έχουν πάντα απόκλιση του +-1% . Στο admin όμως εμείς έχουμε εικόνα και των δεκαδικών και τα νούμερα βγαίνουν ολοστρόγγυλα.





> *Κάτι σαν τη σημερινή πανσέληνο για να σας βοηθήσω!!!*


Ουδέν σχόλιο, ο νοών νοείτο….. 




> Τους αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς μου, στους φίλους σας.




Και εσείς στους δικούς σας, που σίγουρα είναι πολλοί και αξιόλογοι και διαπλεκόμενοι…

Υ.Γ. Και για να σας διευκολύνω...δεν εργάζομαι, πληρώνομαι ή και εξυπηρετώ συμφέρον καμίας εταιρείας που σχετίζεται με την ναυτιλία.

----------


## villy

Να κάτσει κανείς να απαντήσει στον cretansea, το θεωρώ κατ ελάχιστο φθηνό χάσιμο χρόνου.
Αγόρι μου φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να ασχολείσαι (όποτε εργάζεσαι!) με οικοδομικές εργασίες διότι είναι εμφανές ότι από λάσπη γνωρίζεις πολλά.
Και επειδή όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι δεν μασαώ τα λόγια μου, να πω απλά ότι είσαι απλά μικροψευτάκος και σαματατζής. Κοντολογίς ...Φούσκα!

Μα καλά είχες την εντύπωση ότι ένας επαγγελματίας του δικού μου προφίλ θα έχανε έστω και λίγο από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο του, για να απαντήσει σε ένα ανθρωπάκι με το δικό σου προφίλ.
Αν τον νόμιζες, είσαι βαθιά νυχτωμένος.
Το κακό είναι ότι συνεχίζεις να λερώνεις ένα τόπικ το οποίο επισκέπτομαι για επαγγελματικούς και προσωπικούς λόγους και πολλοί άλλοι απ΄οαγνό ενδιαφέρον, οπότε γιατί δεν τη κάνεις με μικρά πηδηματάκια σιγά σιγά...;
Ίσως θα πρέπει να γίνει ένα σχετικό moderation με την αφεντιά σου, για να συνεχίσει υπό κανονικούς ρυθμούς η τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα δημόσια συζήτηση του παρόντος thread.
Υ.Γ. Και εφόσον είσαι και τόσο μαγκάκι, καλό θα ήταν να ρίξεις την μάσκα πίσω από την οποία κρύβεσαι και λες τις ανυοπόστατες, χαζομάρες σου και να μας πεις το ονοματάκι σου, διότι εγώ αγόρι μου τα λέω επώνυμα. Μήπως παρεπιπτόντως είναι Δημητράκης;
Υ.Γ.Κλείνοντας σε θεωρώ αχυράνθρωπο των συμφερόντων που βάλλουν εναντίον του Ρεθύμνου, επομένως και εχθρός μου.
Αυτά και καλό είναι να αλλάξεις thread.
Ciao!

----------


## villy

Και για να γυρίσουμε πίσω στα δικά μας... http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2420
Επανμαλαμβάνω το ίδιο θέμα διότι ο τύπος με τόσες μπούρδες γέμισε μια ολόκληρη σελίδα και θα χάσουμε τη μπάλα.
Ας αγνοήσουμε τις μικροπρέπειες του καθενός και ας εστιάσουμε στο πραγματικό πρόβλημα, που είναι η βαθιά ανάγκη ενός λαού για βγει από το τέλμα.
Εκεί λοιπόν και η προσοχή μας, εκεί λοιπόν και χρίζουσα ανάλωσή μας!

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να προειδοποιήσω ότι το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει με προσωπικές αντιπραθέσεις και απρεπείς χαρακτηρισμούς. Αν αυτό συνεχιστεί θα κλειδώσει το θέμα.

----------


## stavros electrician

Καλησπέρα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά,

Παρακολουθώ το θέμα για τη Cretan Lines και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι με δυσαρεστεί το γεγονός ότι ο Ρεθυμνιώτης δεν είναι σωστά ενημερωμένος όσον αφορά την αγορά των μετοχών. Όλοι έχουν την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να υποβληθεί ολόκληρο το ποσό των 500 ευρώ για τη συμμετοχή του συνεταιρισμού, βάσει των συζητήσεων που έχω διαπράξει ειδικά το τελευταίο διάστημα, όταν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για την απόκτηση μέρος του μερίσματος. Επίσης, θα μου επιτρέψετε να αναφερθώ στο γεγονός ότι κανείς δεν απαντά στο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας της εταιρείας πράγμα το οποίο εκτίθει την προσπάθεια ενημέρωσης όποτε κάποιος επιχειρεί να μάθει πληροφορίες.Υποστηρίζω την προσπάθεια στο να ιδρυθεί η Cretan Lines ώστε εμείς οι Ρεθυμνιώτες να έχουμε το δικό μας καράβι πράγμα που συνεπάγεται με την ανάπτυξη του τόπου μας σε διάφορους τομείς.Σήμερα, άκουσα από το ραδιόφωνο ότι θα ζητηθεί από τη Blue Star να μπεί πλοίο στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο.... και αναρωτιέμαι πως είναι δυνατόν να καλύψει το Ρέθυμνο όταν ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να αποσυρθεί το πλοίο κατα τους χειμερινούς μήνες και να μην έχουμε ανταπόκριση καθόλη τη διάρκεια του χρόνου, σύμφωνα με τις στρατηγικές περί κέρδους και ωφελειών μιας πολυμετοχικής εταιρείας αντί της λαικής βάσεως? Με άλλα λόγια πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε την εν λόγω εταιρεία με λίγη παράταση χρόνου, αρκεί να υπάρχει σωστή ενημέρωση και παρότρυνση ώστε να πραγματοποιήσουμε την ίδρυση της Cretan Lines.

----------


## villy

> Καλησπέρα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά,
> 
> Παρακολουθώ το θέμα για τη Cretan Lines και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι με δυσαρεστεί το γεγονός ότι ο Ρεθυμνιώτης δεν είναι σωστά ενημερωμένος όσον αφορά την αγορά των μετοχών. Όλοι έχουν την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να υποβληθεί ολόκληρο το ποσό των 500 ευρώ για τη συμμετοχή του συνεταιρισμού,......
> .... με λίγη παράταση χρόνου, αρκεί να υπάρχει σωστή ενημέρωση και παρότρυνση ώστε να πραγματοποιήσουμε την ίδρυση της Cretan Lines.


    Αγαπητέ Σταύρο καλημέρα και μιας και είναι το πρώτο ποστ μου για το 2010, καλή χρονιά σε όλους τους συνφορουμίτες,ενώ σε όσους ταξιδεύουν ... κάλμα νερά στις ρότες σας.

Το θέμα που έθεσες Σταύρο είναι πολύ σωστό, ενώ και οι προβληματισμοί σου δικαιολογημένοι.
Όσων αφορά την αγορά μικρότερου ποσού από μια συνεταιριστική μερίδα, ευσταθεί. Ο ενδιαφερόμενος δύναται να αγοράσει σύμφωνα και με τις δικές μου δημοσιογραφικές πηγές, ποσό έναντι μιας μερίδας και να κρατήσει την απόδειξη αγοράς. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο τηλέφωνο της εταιρίας, το οποίο εύστοχα Σταύρο παρατήρησες ότι πολλές φορές δεν απαντά.
Σύσταση λοιπόν από το "βήμα" του naurilia.gr την οποία θα την δημοσιεύσω και μέσω των ΜΜΕ να λυθεί το θέμα ή ακόμα και να αναρτηθεί ωράριο λειτουργίας του τηλ. κέντρου. Θα το μεταφέρω προσωπικά στους αρμοδίους.
Τέλος και σχετικά με την πρόταση που είπες ότι άκουσες σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό και βέβαια δεν ήταν ο δικός μου, να πω ότι τέτοιες προτάσεις σαφέστατα και δεν είναι γόνιμες μακροπρόθεσμα. Περί «απραχτής» ο λόγος ενώ ταυτόχρονα αποδυναμώνει τις όποιες προσπάθειες γίνονται.
Και βέβαια η όποια blue star τυχόν δρομολογήσει βαπόρι, θα είναι βραχυπρόθεσμης διάρκειας και κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί το αντίθετο.
Με τον "Καποδίστρια 2" η πρόταση της Ρ.Α. περί ίδρυσης διαδημοτικής ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας ( http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1778 )
με σκοπό την αγορά πλοίου και έπειτα η Cretan να αναλάβει το management φαντάζει ως ορθή, σύμφωνα και με την άποψη πολλών ειδικών εδώ στο τόπο μας.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται.
Βασίλης Κασιμάτης
Εκδότης Δημοσιογράφος

----------


## villy

*"Πράσινο φως" από το Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών για την CRETAN LINES.* 
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2729



*Και δύο ακόμα δημοσιεύματα που αφορούν το ίδιο θέμα:*

Η χθεσινή συνέντευξη του Προέδρου της CRETAN LINES, Δημάρχου Αρκαδίου & προέδρου της Τ.Ε.Δ.Κ. για αρκετά ζητήματα μεταξύ των οποίων και η ναυτιλιακή εταιρία.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2711

Και η σημερινή συνέντευξη του Νομάρχη όπου μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρθηκε και στην Cretan Lines.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=2721

Εκ της συντακτικής ομάδας

----------


## giannism64

Ύπνος βαθύς ,απάτη ,ανικανότητα ,τόσα πλοία είναι δεμένα ,κρίμα ένα ακόμα καλοκαίρι στην απομόνωση ,και οι ταγοί της πόλης σιωπούν 
,

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Ύπνος βαθύς ,απάτη ,ανικανότητα ,τόσα πλοία είναι δεμένα ,κρίμα ένα ακόμα καλοκαίρι στην απομόνωση ,και οι ταγοί της πόλης σιωπούν 
> ,


Μόνο λόγια προβολή και εφε ήταν τελικά όλη η ιστορία :-x

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπομονή ! Ας κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή παιδιά... Που ξέρετε καμιά φορά ;

----------


## vinman

...όνειρα θερινής νυκτός....να μην πώ και χειμωνιάτικης...

----------


## Leo

> ...όνειρα θερινής νυκτός....να μην πώ και χειμωνιάτικης...



4 seasons' dreams.... για εκείνους που επιμένουνε  να μην θέλουνε να κατλάβουνε Ελληνικά! Kαλοκαίρια και χειμώνες....

----------


## villy

Και να πούμε τα πράγματα όπως έχουν.
Την περασμένη βδομάδα φιλοξένησα στην εκπομπή μου τον Δήμαρχο Αρκαδίου & πρόεδρο της ΤΕΔΚ κ. Μανώλη Μανωλακάκη με την ιδιότητά του ως πρόεδρο της CRETAN LINES.
Ο κ. Μανωλακάκης δήλωσε στον Μελωδία FM 102,7 ότι για φέτος δεν αναμένεται τίποτα από το Ρεθυμνιώτικο ναυτικό σχήμα.
Θεωρώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο προεδρείο, ενώ δούλεψε αρκετά πάνω στο φλέγον θέμα, εντούτοις όμως ήταν άτυχο!
Και λέω άτυχο διότι εν μέσω της τεράστιας οικονομικής ύφεσης στη χώρα μας, της μεγαλύτερης όλων των εποχών, δεν δύναται να μιλάμε για αγορές πλοίων.
Όλοι απολύουν, συρρικνώνουν, περικόπτουν και οτιδήποτε άλλο, απλά για να την βγάλουν. 
Αν τώρα συνυπολογίσουμε και το τεράστιο πόλεμο από συγκεκριμένες ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες που έκαναν τα πάντα για να μην δει το Ρέθυμνο δικό του καταπέλτη, τότε μιλάμε για δικαιολογημένη ατυχή έκβαση σε ένα σκληρό αγώνα που έδωσαν κάποιοι συμπολίτες μου για ένα ιερό σκοπό.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως όπως είπε ο πρόεδρος, ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται.
Αν με ρωτήσετε τώρα για το τι πιστεύω προσωπικά, θα σας απαντήσω ... τίποτα!!
Βγενόπουλος στα Χανιά με 19 ευρώ, η ΑΝΕΚ έριξε επιτέλους τις τιμές στην ίδια πόλη και έρχομαι σήμερα να πω ... ίσως πάλι καλά που δεν πάρθηκε πλοίο!
Φίλοι μου το πρόβλημα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται το περίγελο.
Το πρόβλημα το βιώνουν καθημερινά 130 χιλιάδες και πλέον άνθρωποι και πρέπει να το δούμε μόνο σοβαρά.
Πάντως η μόνο σοφή άποψη που επί της παρούσης άκουσα, και την άκουσα από το κ. Μανωλακάκη, είναι η κατάθεση σχετικού αιτήματος στο Υπουργείο για μια νέα επιδοτούμενη άγονη γραμμή Ρεθύμνου Πειραιά με μια στάση μόνο σε ένα λιμάνι, για τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα.
Πάντως να σας ενημερώσω ότι είναι ορατό ακόμα και το κλείσιμο της εταιρίας το προσεχή διάστημα.
Κύριο μέλημα αυτή τη στιγμή του προσωρινού προεδρείου, είναι να προκυρηχθούν εκλογές για το μόνιμο Δ.Σ. και από εκεί και ύστερα το εκλεγμένο σώμα να αποφασίσει για το μέλλον της εταιρίας και το μέλλον του Ρεθύμνου στο ναυτικό του πρόβλημα.
Βασίλης Κασιμάτης
www.agorapress.gr

----------


## vinman

> Και να πούμε τα πράγματα όπως έχουν.
> Την περασμένη βδομάδα φιλοξένησα στην εκπομπή μου τον Δήμαρχο Αρκαδίου & πρόεδρο της ΤΕΔΚ κ. Μανώλη Μανωλακάκη με την ιδιότητά του ως πρόεδρο της CRETAN LINES.
> Ο κ. Μανωλακάκης δήλωσε στον Μελωδία FM 102,7 ότι για φέτος δεν αναμένεται τίποτα από το Ρεθυμνιώτικο ναυτικό σχήμα.
> Θεωρώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο προεδρείο, ενώ δούλεψε αρκετά πάνω στο φλέγον θέμα, εντούτοις όμως ήταν άτυχο!
> Και λέω άτυχο διότι εν μέσω της τεράστιας οικονομικής ύφεσης στη χώρα μας, της μεγαλύτερης όλων των εποχών, δεν δύναται να μιλάμε για αγορές πλοίων.
> Όλοι απολύουν, συρρικνώνουν, περικόπτουν και οτιδήποτε άλλο, απλά για να την βγάλουν. 
> Αν τώρα συνυπολογίσουμε και το τεράστιο πόλεμο από συγκεκριμένες ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες που έκαναν τα πάντα για να μην δει το Ρέθυμνο δικό του καταπέλτη, τότε μιλάμε για δικαιολογημένη ατυχή έκβαση σε ένα σκληρό αγώνα που έδωσαν κάποιοι συμπολίτες μου για ένα ιερό σκοπό.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως όπως είπε ο πρόεδρος, ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται.
> Αν με ρωτήσετε τώρα για το τι πιστεύω προσωπικά, θα σας απαντήσω ... τίποτα!!
> ...


Αγαπητέ κύριε Κασιμάτη

Το περίγελο είναι κάτι που το βλέπετε μόνο εσείς οπότε θα ήταν φρόνιμο απο μέρους σας να αποφεύγετε τέτοιες εκφράσεις που μόνον για χάρην εντυπωσιασμού τις γράφετε....
Ο καθείς απο εμάς απλώς διατυπώνει τις απόψεις του...και απο τη στιγμή που δεν αναφερόμαστε σε εσάς καλό θα είναι να μην αναφέρεστε και εσείς προς εμάς με τέτοιου είδους χαρακτηρισμούς.

Φιλικά

Μάνος Βιντζηλαίος

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Να θέσω ένα ερώτημα εγώ.......το Ροδάνθη, το Μαρίνα ή το Ανθή Μαρίνα είναι σε τόσο χάλια κατάσταση πλέον που δεν θα μπορούσε η Cretan Lines να κάνει μια κρούση στον Κάπτα Μάκη και να αγοράσει ένα από αυτά? Μην παρεξηγηθώ......δεν γνωρίζω γι'αυτό και ρωτάω......

----------


## MILTIADIS

Τα πλοια αυτα φιλε Γιωργο δεν ανηκουν πλεον στον καπεταν μακη,αλλα ειναι ολα κατασχεμενα και υπο την κατοχη τραπεζων και αλλων..αλλα ακομα και ετσι προφανως το οποιο κοστος που θα ειχε η αγορα η' η ναυλωση τους απο την cretan θα ηταν απαγορευτικο γι αυτην.Εκει προφανως ειναι το προβλημα,λεφτα δεν υπαρχουν οχι πλοια..

Επισης εγω θελω να σας θυμησω,ετσι για την ιστορια,οτι και η ΑΝΕΚ κ οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ δρομολογησαν πλοιο σε χανια κ ηρακλειο αντιστοιχα *3 ολοκληρα* *χρονια* μετα τη συσταση τους..Αν λοιπον ειναι να γινει κατι μην το περιμενουμε φετος σιγουρα,ουτε και του χρονου ενδεχομενως..Αρκει να υπαρχει ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ διαθεση απο τους υπευθυνους και ολα θα γινουν..

----------


## villy

> Αγαπητέ κύριε Κασιμάτη
> 
> Το περίγελο είναι κάτι που το βλέπετε μόνο εσείς οπότε θα ήταν φρόνιμο απο μέρους σας να αποφεύγετε τέτοιες εκφράσεις που μόνον για χάρην εντυπωσιασμού τις γράφετε....
> Ο καθείς απο εμάς απλώς διατυπώνει τις απόψεις του...και απο τη στιγμή που δεν αναφερόμαστε σε εσάς καλό θα είναι να μην αναφέρεστε και εσείς προς εμάς με τέτοιου είδους χαρακτηρισμούς.
> 
> Φιλικά
> 
> Μάνος Βιντζηλαίος


Κε Βιντζλαίο, χαίρομαι που εσείς δεν το βλέπετε.
Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι ποιός λέει τι αλλά ποιός πράττει τι.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, προσπάθειες εντυπωσιασμού δεν υφίστανται. Προσπάθειες όμως να ήμαστε ταπεινοί και μετριοπαθείς σε χαλεπούς καιρούς, σίγουρα χρειάζονται και προς τα εκεί και οι αναφορές μου μιας και εκφράζω καθημερινά δια της ιδιότητάς μου, χιλιάδες συμπολίτες μου.
Και για να γυρίσουμε στο πραγματικό πρόβλημα, το Ρέθυμνο αξίζει σίγουρα καλύτερη τύχη. Σε αυτό το στόχο θα συνεχίσουμε να εργαζόμαστε όλοι όσοι ασχολούμαστε με τα κοινά κάτω από οποιαδήποτε ιδιότητα, από οποιοδήποτε μετερίζι.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την παρέμβαση. Ο διάλογος πάντα αποδίδει και όπως υπογράφω εδώ και χρόνια ...
"_είθε αυτά που ενώνουν εδώ μέσα να είναι ισχυρότερα από αυτά που μας διαχωρίζουν_!"

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Κε Βιντζλαίο, χαίρομαι που εσείς δεν το βλέπετε.
> Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι ποιός λέει τι αλλά ποιός πράττει τι.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, προσπάθειες εντυπωσιασμού δεν υφίστανται. Προσπάθειες όμως να ήμαστε ταπεινοί και μετριοπαθείς σε χαλεπούς καιρούς, σίγουρα χρειάζονται και προς τα εκεί και οι αναφορές μου μιας και εκφράζω καθημερινά δια της ιδιότητάς μου, χιλιάδες συμπολίτες μου.
> Και για να γυρίσουμε στο πραγματικό πρόβλημα, το Ρέθυμνο αξίζει σίγουρα καλύτερη τύχη. Σε αυτό το στόχο θα συνεχίσουμε να εργαζόμαστε όλοι όσοι ασχολούμαστε με τα κοινά κάτω από οποιαδήποτε ιδιότητα, από οποιοδήποτε μετερίζι.
> Σας ευχαριστώ για την παρέμβαση. Ο διάλογος πάντα αποδίδει και όπως υπογράφω εδώ και χρόνια ...
> "_είθε αυτά που ενώνουν εδώ μέσα να είναι ισχυρότερα από αυτά που μας διαχωρίζουν_!"


Αγαπητέ κύριε Κασιμάτη,

Επειδή ο χώρος της δουλειάς μου είναι διαφορετικός από αυτό των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών, θα ήθελα απολύτως καλοπροαίρετα να μπείτε στον κόπο να σχολιάσετε, αν θέλετε, την απάντηση που έδωσε ο κ. Βγενόπουλος όταν ρωτήθηκε για την πιθανότητα-προοπτική δρομολόγησης πλοίου του στο Ρέθυμνο. Φυσικά μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει ο καθένας, το ίδιο και αυτός, όμως ως Κρητικός που παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα επί δεκαετίες ομολογώ ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα από το οικονομικό σκέλος της απάντησης που έδωσε (αντιπαρέρχομαι όσα είπε για περιορισμό μεγέθους πλοίου). Αν είπε την αλήθεια, δυσκολεύομαι να δεχθώ πως υπάρχουν "2 αλήθειες", αυτή του πανεπιστημίου (αν θυμάμαι καλά) που πριν από μήνες μας πληροφορούσε για βιώσιμη γραμμή, και αυτή του κ. Βγενόπουλου που υπερ-τονίζει το ότι θα είναι ζημιογόνος με βάση τα στοιχεία των εταιρειών που κατά καιρούς ενεπλάκησαν με τη σύνδεση του Πεθύμνου.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## navielect

Κυριε Κασιματη θεωρειτε οτι το ελληνικο κρατος μπορει να πληρωνει μια ακομα αγονη? Εμενα γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να κοψει αρκετες απο τις οποιες υπαρχουν ηδη. Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα τα Πρεβελης-Κορναρος που φευγουν ιδιες μερες με λιγη ωρα διαφορα για Μηλο-Σαντορινη κτλ.. Και ολα αυτα τα πληρωνω εγω ο μ@@@@@@ς απο την τσεπη μου  :Mad:

----------


## villy

> Αγαπητέ κύριε Κασιμάτη,
> 
> Επειδή ο χώρος της δουλειάς μου είναι διαφορετικός από αυτό των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών, θα ήθελα απολύτως καλοπροαίρετα να μπείτε στον κόπο να σχολιάσετε, αν θέλετε, την απάντηση που έδωσε ο κ. Βγενόπουλος όταν ρωτήθηκε για την πιθανότητα-προοπτική δρομολόγησης πλοίου του στο Ρέθυμνο. Φυσικά μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει ο καθένας, το ίδιο και αυτός, όμως ως Κρητικός που παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα επί δεκαετίες ομολογώ ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα από το οικονομικό σκέλος της απάντησης που έδωσε (αντιπαρέρχομαι όσα είπε για περιορισμό μεγέθους πλοίου). Αν είπε την αλήθεια, δυσκολεύομαι να δεχθώ πως υπάρχουν "2 αλήθειες", αυτή του πανεπιστημίου (αν θυμάμαι καλά) που πριν από μήνες μας πληροφορούσε για βιώσιμη γραμμή, και αυτή του κ. Βγενόπουλου που υπερ-τονίζει το ότι θα είναι ζημιογόνος με βάση τα στοιχεία των εταιρειών που κατά καιρούς ενεπλάκησαν με τη σύνδεση του Πεθύμνου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


     H θέση του Πανεπιστημίου ήταν ότι μόνο νέο βαπόρι, σύγχρονο θα μπορούσε να ανταγωνιστεί, αλλά θα κόστιζε πολλά.
Η θέση Βγενόπουλου ήταν αναμενόμενη αφού όλοι ζητούν να κάνουν δρομολόγια από Χανιά και να ταξιδεύει ο Ρεθυμνιώτης από εκεί. Δεν έχουν λόγο οι εταιρίες να βάλουν βαπόρι στο Ρέθυμνο αυξάνοντας τα έξοδα για το ίδιο ακριβώς έσοδο!
Επομένως, μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.
Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση πλέον και ύστερα από τη δεινή θέση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει η οικονομία αυτής της χώρας, είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται να δούμε καταπέλτη στο Ρέθυμνο για τα επόμενα τρία χρόνια ... και βλέπουμε.

Όσων αφορά τη θέση του φίλου συνφορουμίτη *navielect* σχετικά με τις άγονες, εγώ δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί του και συμμερίζομαι την άποψή του. Αλλά όταν μια κοινωνία διψά και υπάρχουν τα πρόσφορα μέσα τυχόν να εξυγιάνει το πρόβλημά του, θα στραφεί εύλογα σε αυτά.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> H θέση του Πανεπιστημίου ήταν ότι μόνο νέο βαπόρι, σύγχρονο θα μπορούσε να ανταγωνιστεί, αλλά θα κόστιζε πολλά.
> Η θέση Βγενόπουλου ήταν αναμενόμενη αφού όλοι ζητούν να κάνουν δρομολόγια από Χανιά και να ταξιδεύει ο Ρεθυμνιώτης από εκεί. Δεν έχουν λόγο οι εταιρίες να βάλουν βαπόρι στο Ρέθυμνο αυξάνοντας τα έξοδα για το ίδιο ακριβώς έσοδο!
> Επομένως, μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.
> Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση πλέον και ύστερα από τη δεινή θέση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει η οικονομία αυτής της χώρας, είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται να δούμε καταπέλτη στο Ρέθυμνο για τα επόμενα τρία χρόνια ... και βλέπουμε.
> 
> Όσων αφορά τη θέση του φίλου συνφορουμίτη *navielect* σχετικά με τις άγονες, εγώ δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί του και συμμερίζομαι την άποψή του. Αλλά όταν μια κοινωνία διψά και υπάρχουν τα πρόσφορα μέσα τυχόν να εξυγιάνει το πρόβλημά του, θα στραφεί εύλογα σε αυτά.


 
Σας ευχαριστώ για τη διαφωτιστική σας απάντηση. Είναι ξεκάθαρη η εικόνα τώρα και σε μένα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Την 27η Ιουνίου 2010 και ώρα 11.00 στα γραφεία της εταιρείας, στο Δελφίνι, θα γίνει Γενική Συνέλευση των μετόχων και εκλογή Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου.

----------


## villy

> Την 27η Ιουνίου 2010 και ώρα 11.00 στα γραφεία της εταιρείας, στο Δελφίνι, θα γίνει Γενική Συνέλευση των μετόχων και εκλογή Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου.


Καλημερα Θανάση. Long time ... no see!!
Εδώ και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα για το ίδιο θέμα, plus others!
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=3403

----------


## elena nt

Καλή σας μέρα!
 Παρακαλώ, εξηγείστε μου πως μπορεί κάποιος ο οποίος ζει και εργάζεται εκτός νομού, να συμμετέχει στη Γ.Σ. της 27ης Ιουνίου;
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αντιπροσώπευσης από κάποιο άλλο Μέλος, εννοείται, για να συμμετάσχει στη ψηφοφορία;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρώτα απ' όλα καλώς όρισες από μένα καθώς είναι το δεύτερο μήνυμά σου.  :Wink: 
Έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με αυτό και γι' αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο η Γ.Σ. γίνεται Κυριακή και συγκεκριμένα στις 11.30 το πρωί. 
Τώρα σχετικά με το θέμα της αντιπροσώπευσης απαγορεύεται ρητώς από το καταστατικό του συναιτερισμού, για τους συνέταιρους η παρουσία δια αντιπροσώπου. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## villy

Πολύ καλά όλα αυτά. Δυστυχώς η κατάσταση είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολη, ένεκα και της τρέχουσας οικονομικής συγκυρίας. Όλοι ελπίζουμε σε κάτι καλό, αλλά πολύ αβέβαιο το μέλλον και πολλοί οι «μεγάλοι» της ναυτιλίας που τρικλοποδιάζουν το εγχείρημα. Για να δούμε.

----------


## Thanasis89

"Κοντός ψαλμός"... Σε μία εβδομάδα περίπου οι συνέταιροι θα αποφασίσουν για τον δρόμο που θα χαράξει η εταιρεία.

----------


## elena nt

> Πρώτα απ' όλα καλώς όρισες από μένα καθώς είναι το δεύτερο μήνυμά σου. 
> Έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με αυτό και γι' αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο η Γ.Σ. γίνεται Κυριακή και συγκεκριμένα στις 11.30 το πρωί. 
> Τώρα σχετικά με το θέμα της αντιπροσώπευσης απαγορεύεται ρητώς από το καταστατικό του συναιτερισμού, για τους συνέταιρους η παρουσία δια αντιπροσώπου. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά, όπως κι εσείς άλλωστε γνωρίζετε, κάποιες δουλειές δεν έχουν ελεύθερα τα Σαββατοκύριακα και δεν είναι εφικτό να πάρουν άδεια τέτοια εποχή.

Με εκτίμηση,

Ε.Ν.

----------


## Thanasis89

Το Nautilia.gr ήταν στην πρώτη Γενική Συνέλευση, της νεότερης εταιρείας Λαϊκής Βάσεως, των Κρητικών Θαλάσσιων Γραμμών Ρεθύμνου Συν. Π.Ε.
Δεν θα μακρυγορήσω. Θα πω μόνο ότι υπήρχε μια συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία και μια ρεαλιστική στοχοθεσία. Η συζήτηση για όλα τα θέματα του συναιτερισμού έγιναν με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Οι εκλογές συνεχίζονται μέχρι τις 6 μ.μ. σήμερα όπου και θα εκλαιγούν τον νέο Δ.Σ., το Εποπτικό Συμβούλιο και ο Αντιπρόσωπος των Οργανώσεων. 
Οι παρευρισκόμενοι Ρεθυμνιώτες είναι αποφασισμένοι και θα κάνουν ότι περνάει από το χέρι τους για να τα καταφέρουν. Γνωρίζουν το ίδιο μ' εμάς πόσο δύσκολο είναι αλλά θα προσπαθήσουν. Να σημειωθεί ότι στο νέο Δ.Σ. υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμμετάσχουν αρχιμηχανικοί, αρχιπλοίαρχοι και λοιποί γνώστες του αντικειμένου.  
Τέλος να ενημερώσω τους ενδιαφερόμενους για την αγορά μετοχών ότι μειώθηκε, με τροποποίηση στο καταστατικό, το κόστος της συνεταιριστικής μερίδας από 500 σε 100 ευρώ. Να σημειωθεί ότι οι αυτοί που έχουν εγγραφεί ήδη ως συνέταιροι με την αγορά μερίδας 500 ευρώ αποκτούν 5 μερίδες των 100. Πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες πρέπει να συμβάλουν σ' αυτήν την προσπάθεια... Είναι μια πανρεθυμνιώτικη προσπάθεια. 

Για μένα ήταν μια πραγματικά ξεχωριστή εμπειρία να παρευρίσκομαι στην γενική συνέλευση μιας εταιρείας λαϊκής βάσεως. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στο έργο του νέου Δ.Σ. το οποίο θα γνωρίζουμε σε λίγες μέρες και κάθε τι καλό στους στόχους της εταιρείας η οποία σήμερα γυρνάει σελίδα. Για εξελίξεις που τυχόν θα προκύψουν τις επόμενες ημέρες μείνετε συντονισμένοι στο Nautilia.gr

----------


## vinman

> .......και κάθε τι καλό στους στόχους της εταιρείας η οποία σήμερα γυρνάει σελίδα..........


...το θέμα είναι ότι η προηγούμενη σελίδα ήταν λευκή....και κάτι μου λέει ότι όσες σελίδες και αν γυριστούν πάλι λευκές θα είναι....και όποιοι γνωρίζουν απο επιχειρήσεις θα καταλάβουν τι εννοώ...

----------


## Thanasis89

Τον αν μια σελίδα είναι λευκή ή γραμμένη είναι κάτι καθαρά υποκειμενικό... 
Ο καθένας γράφει κάθε σελίδα της ζωής του με τον τρόπο που θεωρεί εκείνος καλύτερο... 
Εκείνοι πιστεύουν ότι γράφουν πάνω σε σελίδες και δικαίωμά τους να το πιστεύουν... Δεν αξίζουν όμως σε καμία περίπτωση να τους υποτιμούμε τηρώντας το γράμμα του ρεαλισμού (το οποίο είναι αδύνατο να εφαρμοστεί σε μια τέτοιας μορφής εταιρεία). 
Κάνουν μια Α προσπάθεια με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο γι' αυτούς ! Αυτό μπορούν... Εμείς σαν καραβολάτρες δεν πρέπει να τους αγγαλιάσουμε ; Το δικό τους έργο, αν πετύχει εν τέλει, θα απολαύσουμε κι εμείς... 

Ελπίζω στην κατανόηση των λεγόμενών μου...

----------


## panthiras1

Καλή τους επιτυχία.

----------


## vinman

> Τον αν μια σελίδα είναι λευκή ή γραμμένη είναι κάτι καθαρά υποκειμενικό... 
> Ο καθένας γράφει κάθε σελίδα της ζωής του με τον τρόπο που θεωρεί εκείνος καλύτερο... 
> Εκείνοι πιστεύουν ότι γράφουν πάνω σε σελίδες και δικαίωμά τους να το πιστεύουν... Δεν αξίζουν όμως σε καμία περίπτωση να τους υποτιμούμε τηρώντας το γράμμα του ρεαλισμού (το οποίο είναι αδύνατο να εφαρμοστεί σε μια τέτοιας μορφής εταιρεία). 
> Κάνουν μια Α προσπάθεια με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο γι' αυτούς ! Αυτό μπορούν... Εμείς σαν καραβολάτρες δεν πρέπει να τους αγγαλιάσουμε ; Το δικό τους έργο, αν πετύχει εν τέλει, θα απολαύσουμε κι εμείς... 
> 
> Ελπίζω στην κατανόηση των λεγόμενών μου...


...δυστυχώς θάνο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στον κόσμο ο όρος *''καθαρά υποκειμενικό''* όταν μιλάμε για επιχειρήσεις....και εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με την *προσπάθεια* έναρξης μίας επιχείρησης ναυτιλιακής και όχι με την προσωπική σελίδα του καθενός όπως λές....
....πρόσεξε όμως τι γράφω...*προσπάθεια*....
Είναι γνωστό ότι κανείς δεν κρίνετε απο τις *προσπάθειες* όσο καλές προθέσεις και αν έχει αλλά μόνο απο τα *αποτελέσματα* και τους *αριθμούς*....και τα *αποτελέσματα* και οι *αριθμοί* λένε πάντα την αλήθεια....και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση παρόλο που ίσως κάποιοι να *προσπαθούν* τα *αποτελέσματα* δεν περιέχουν κανένα *αριθμητικό* στοιχείο σοβαρό και περιεκτικό που να δικαιολογεί την όποια αισιοδοξία για αυτό το εγχείρημα....
Λές ότι εκείνοι πιστεύουν ότι γράφουν σελίδες και είναι δικαίωμα τους να το πιστεύουν....σωστά...όμως είναι και δικαίωμα μου να πιστεύω ότι όχι μόνο δεν γράφουν σελίδες αλλά δεν ξέρουν ούτε να τις μουτζουρώσουν όπως τα παιδάκια....
Όσο για το αν θα πρέπει να τους αγκαλιάσουμε;
Συνήθως αγκαλιάζω ότι είναι υπαρκτό....και όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει....
Τώρα για το αν θα πετύχει το δικό τους έργο....μακάρι...αλλά για να παίξει στη σκηνή ένα έργο χρειάζονται παραγωγοί,σκηνοθέτες,ηθοποιοί,τεχνικό team,φροντιστές και ένα μεγάλο πλήθος διάφορων συντελεστών......έργο χωρίς τους παραπάνω δεν γίνεται όπως δεν χτίζεις σπίτι απο πάνω προς τα κάτω.....

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχεις δικαίωμα να πιστεύεις ότι θέλει και όπως ήδη έχω πει θα, υπερασπίζομαι το δικαίωμά σου αυτό με όλη μου την δύναμη, ακόμα και αν δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου… 

Ο συγκεκριμένος όρος σε μια εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσεως έχει σχέση. Οι οραματιστές που ξεκίνησαν την όποια προσπάθεια για να πείσουν τον κόσμο, δεν επιλέχθηκαν από κάποιο αντικειμενικό κριτή για τα αντικειμενικά χαρακτηριστικά τους. Κρίνεται εντελώς ουτοπικό το να μιλάμε για αντικειμενικά χαρακτηριστικά σε μια υποκειμενική ωστόσο συλλογική προσπάθεια. 

Επίσης μην βλέπεις την ανατολή μιας Εταιρείας Λαϊκής Βάσης με τα γυαλιά του Τεχνοκράτη, χάνεις την αντικειμενική ομορφιά που έχει το εγχείρημα. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση ορθώς θα έπραττες και το γνωρίζεις ότι θα ήμουν μαζί σου. 

Η εταιρεία υπάρχει είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι. Αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το αρνηθούμε. Με απόφαση του Ειρηνοδικείου Ρεθύμνης είναι Νομικό Πρόσωπο Ιδιωτικού Δικαίου. Στην ερώτηση γιατί δεν έχει πλοίο , για να απαντήσουμε πρέπει να εξετάσουμε τα αντικειμενικά προβλήματα και τις προκλήσεις του προσωρινού Δ.Σ. Ωστόσο, από εδώ και πέρα ο σκοπός και το χρέος της είναι να αποκτήσει, και δεν υπάρχει καμιά δικαιολογία πλέον για την όποια χρονοτριβή επιδείξουν.

Τέλος, μέσα στην οικονομία κεφαλαίων και στον περιορισμό των εξόδων θα ήταν τελείως τρελό να απασχολούσε η εταιρεία άχρηστο προς στιγμήν προσωπικό.

Σφάξαμε τον κόκορα Μάνο ! Σφάξαμε τον κόκορα σήμερα… Τώρα αν θα πέσουν τα θεμέλια και θα χτιστεί το σπίτι δεν το ξέρω… Απλά όπως έχω ξαναπεί ελπίζω και μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## vinman

...για να μην γράφω πάλι τα ίδια και κουράζουμε και τους υπόλοιπους θα σου πώ κάτι τελευταίο Θάνο πάνω σε αυτά που γράφεις...
Και μία off shore εταιρεία πρόσωπο νομικού δικαίου είναι στην χώρα που έχει έδρα...αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε ότι είναι εταιρεία φάντασμα....άρα άτοπο το παράδειγμα σου....
Επίσης τους τελευταίους οραματιστές που θυμάμαι σε αυτήν την χώρα ήταν η ομάδα της Πυθίας στους Δελφούς.... :Very Happy: 
Τις απόψεις μου και τις γενικότερες αναλύσεις μου τις έχουμε συζητήσει πολλές φορές μεταξύ μας και έχεις συμφωνήσει απόλυτα με αυτά που σου έχω πεί....άρα αυτό με καλύπτει και δεν χρειάζεται να μπώ στη λογική μιας εμπεριστατωμένης έκθεσης...
Και για να κλείσω Θάνο δεν υπάρχει ο όρος *όμορφο εγχείρημα* παρά μόνο *εγχείρημα* που θα καταστεί *βιώσιμο* και θα αποφέρει *κέρδη*...αν και αυτό δεν σου λέει κάτι συνέχισε να οραματίζεσαι μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους....
Αυτά,Καλημέρα και Καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε.....

(Υ.Γ. Τον κόκκορα κρασάτο τον κάνατε; :Very Happy:  :Razz: )

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να γράψεις τα ίδια. Ωστόσο δεν θέλω να σε πείσω για κάτι. Νομίζω ότι απάντησα επαρκώς και κατανοητά. Όσο για τους τον όρο "οραματιστής" σου προτείνω την χρήση λεξικού, καθώς δεν έπαψαν να υπάρχουν και πολύ μετά από εκείνους που αναφέρεις...  :Wink: 
Οι γενικότερες αναλύσεις σου, που προκύπτουν από την αντικειμενικά μεγάλη εμπειρία σου δεν ταιριάζουν εδώ... Δεν έχει κανένας μας εμπειρία από εταιρεία Λαϊκής Βάσεως. Μέχρι εκεί... 
Σου λέω και πάλι δεν ξέρω το αν θα πετύχει... Οφείλω να εύχομαι να πετύχει για το καλό αυτό της πόλης, άσχετα με το τι πιστεύω.

Καλή σας Εβδομαδά... Καλή αρχή...  :Wink:

----------


## nippon

Το οτι εγινε η γενικη συνελευση, αυτο ειναι ενα μεγαλο βημα που σημαινει οτι μια μεριδα Ρεθεμνιωτων  θελουν να εμπεδωσουν σαυτο το οραμα που εχουν θεσει στοχο, για το οποιο εμεις πρεπει να τους το αναγνωρισουμε, δεδομενου ολοι απο μας γνωριζουμε τα εμποδια που συναντησαν στο διαβα τους.
Οποτε ας μην υποτιμουμε μια ορισμενη μεριδα ανθρωπων που ξεκινανε ενα οραμα..
Η ΑΝΕΚ με οραμα ξεκινησε, το ιδιο και οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ, η αλλοτε ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ ΝΤΑΕ, η ΛΑΣΗΘΙΩΤΙΚΗ, ακομα και η SUPERFAST.
Δεν υπαρχει επιχειρηση που να μην ξεκινα με οραμα, Πρωτα το οραμα, υστερα ο στοχος και σε τελικη αναλυση τα οικονομικα
Αυτος ειναι ο απλος κανονας μιας επιχειρησης που βασιζεται σαυτο το τριπτυχο και στο συνολο ολων αυτο η βιωσιμοτητα θα φανει απο τα νουμερα, αρνητικα η θετικα.

Ας μην υποτιμουμε η βγαζουμε βιαστικα συμπερασματα. Μια προσπαθεια ξεκινα και αυτο ειναι θετικο, εξαλλου καμια απο αυτες τις εταιρειες που προανεφερα δεν ξεκινησαν απο τη μια στην αλλη.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Θανάση θα σου υπενθυμίσω ότι η εταιρεία δεν είναι λαϊκής βάσης, είναι συνεταιρισμός. Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά από μια μορφή εταιρείας με τον συνεταιρισμό!!
Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα όμως, δεν μπαίνει εμπόδιο κανένας στην προσπάθεια τους. Παρόλο που αυτή η προσπάθεια με τον τρόπο που γίνεται από μία μερίδα 233 ανθρώπων, κρατάει σε ομηρία -  φυλακισμένο το Ρέθυμνο και βάζει εμπόδια σε μία πραγματική εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσεως. Θα συμφωνήσω απολύτως με τον   vinman ΄΄ δεν υπάρχει ο όρος *όμορφο εγχείρημα* παρά μόνο*εγχείρημα* που θα καταστεί *βιώσιμο* και θα αποφέρει *κέρδη*...

----------


## villy

Όσων αφορά την αγορά συνεταιριστικών μερίδων, τα νέα είναι ευχάριστα, τουλάχιστον για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.
Η τιμή έπεσε από τα 500 ευρώ που ήταν απαγορευτικά όπως τελικώς και διαφάνηκε, στα 100 ευρώ ύστερα από συντονισμένες προσπάθειες πολλών μηνών.
Είναι λοιπόν official!
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=3524

----------


## panthiras1

*Απο την Εφημερίδα "Χανιώτικα Νέα"

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ "ΕΛΛΗ Τ"
Πλοίο ξανά στο Ρέθυμνο 
Δημοσιεύθηκε στις: 30-11-2012 17:57:23*Σε συμφωνία με τον πλοιοκτήτη του 'EΛΛΗ Τ' έφτασε τελικά η Cretan Lines, με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να δρομολογείται στη γραμμή Ρέθυμνο - Πειραιάς.
Σε ανακοίνωση της η Cretan Lines, που συνυπογράφεται από την εταιρεία του κ. Τζανετάτου, αναφέρει:

«Το Δ.Σ. της CRETAN LINES και ο μεγαλομέτοχος της ROMONT SHIPPING, Δημ.Τζανετάτος, βρίσκονται στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσουν στα μέλη του Συνεταιρισμού των ΚΡΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ και ευρύτερα στο Ρεθυμνιώτικο λαό, ότι κατόπιν αμοιβαίων εξηγήσεων, αλληλοκατανοήσεων και εργωδών προσπαθειών, κατέληξαν σε καταρχήν συμφωνία βάση της οποίας το ΕΛΛΗ Τ, σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα θα επανέλθει στα δρομολόγιά του και το Ρέθυμνο θα αποκτήσει και πάλι τη συγκοινωνία που πραγματικά του αξίζει.
Περαιτέρω οι δύο εταιρείες .................................

http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/111891-Π...μνο%20%20.html

----------


## gnikles

Ευχάριστα νέα μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## villy

*Η Cretan Lines ζήτησε απαγόρευση βιβλίου*  
Το αίτημα για την απαγόρευση της κυκλοφορίας του βιβλίου «_CretanLines. Το χρονικό της ολίσθησης_», απορρίφθηκε από την Πρόεδρο του Πρωτοδικείου Ρεθύμνου 
To θέμα *εδώ*

----------


## villy

_    «… το βιβλίο αυτό (“__CretanLines. Το χρονικό της ολίσθησης”)_ _δεν στρέφεται σε καμία περίπτωση κατά την ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας του τίτλου, τουναντίον! 
Εξιστορεί τα γεγονότα που έλαβαν χώρα με χρονολογική σειρά, από τις αρχές του 2008 έως την 5η Δεκεμβρίου του 2012. ¶ρα ιστορικού περιεχομένου καθαρά. 
Σαφώς και θίγονται και τα "κακώς κείμενα", για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι οι αναγνώστες αφού το αναγνώσουν, αφού λοιπόν λάβουν το ιερό αγαθό της ενημέρωσης με ντοκουμέντα, θα μπορούν να γνωρίζουν πως στο μέλλον θα αποφύγουν τις κακοτοπιές. 
Κατά τα άλλα αποτελεί μια ωδή για το λαϊκό εγχείρημα και στηλιτεύει την όποια μελλοντική προσπάθεια γίνει για την αποκατάσταση της ακτοπλοϊκής ορφάνιας της αδικοχαμένης σύνδεσης με το Πειραιά.»    
_Ο συγγραφέας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Οι πίτες και οι χοροί συνεχίζονται κανονικά έστω και χωρίς πλοίο και δρομολόγια...  :Bi Polo:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σημερινό δελτίο τύπου απ' την Cretan Lines. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω το ύφος απολογίας που διέπει την ανακοίνωση. Σαν να λέει εκεί που μαζεύαμε τις ωραίες μας ελιές, ξαφνικά μας ήρθε η ιδέα να το παίξουμε εφοπλιστές!

http://www.cretanlines.gr/index.php

----------


## Ilias 92

> Σημερινό δελτίο τύπου απ' την Cretan Lines. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω το ύφος απολογίας που διέπει την ανακοίνωση. Σαν να λέει εκεί που μαζεύαμε τις ωραίες μας ελιές, ξαφνικά μας ήρθε η ιδέα να το παίξουμε εφοπλιστές!
> 
> http://www.cretanlines.gr/index.php


Το διάβασα 3 φορές και δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλει να μας πει ο ποιητής του, όποιος καταλάβει ας μας εξηγήσει !! 
Και κάτι άλλο δεν είναι δημοτικό συμβούλιο, εταιρεία είναι ακόμα με εμπορικούς σκοπούς και όχι μελετητές ιστορίας, για το μέλλον ας πουν τίποτα, έρχεται Πάσχα και καλοκαίρι και πλοίο δεν βλέπουμε!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ρέθυμνο, 23/4/2013
*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
Είναι γεγονός, πως οι διαδικασίες επαναδρομολόγησης του πλοίου ELLI-T και της ακτοπλοϊκής επανασύνδεσης του Ρεθύμνου με τον Πειραιά, βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά στην υλοποίηση τους.
Είναι επίσης σε όλους μας γνωστές, οι τεράστιες προσπάθειες που καταβάλλονται από την «CRETANLINES» με τη συνεργασία και την οικονομική υποστήριξη ομάδας Ρεθεμνιωτών επιχειρηματιών, προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθούν το συντομότερο οι διαδικασίες επαναδρομολόγησης του Ρεθεμνιώτικου πλοίου. 
*Για το λόγο αυτό, θεωρήθηκε σκόπιμο, να πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο Τετάρτη 24/4/2013 στις 19.30* στην αίθουσα του Επιμελητηρίου Εμμ. Πορτάλιου 23, *σχετική ενημερωτική συζήτηση και άλλων Ρεθεμνιωτών Επαγγελματοβιοτεχνών και Επιχειρηματιών μελών του Επιμελητηρίου Ρεθύμνου.*
Στην συνάντηση αυτή, θα συζητηθούν οι απόψεις και προτάσεις της «CRETANLINES», για την πορεία και την προοπτική του Συνεταιρισμού και θα ζητηθεί να ακουστούν και τυχόν άλλες προτάσεις και απόψεις από τους συμμετέχοντες, για την αποτελεσματικότερη και επιτυχέστερη ολοκλήρωση, του πολύ σημαντικού αυτού για το Νομό και την Πόλη μας εγχειρήματος.
Γιαυτό και καλούμε να προσέλθουν στην αυριανή συνάντηση, όσο το δυνατό περισσότεροι ενεργά ενδιαφερόμενοι Επαγγελματίες του Ρεθύμνου.

ΤΟ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΠΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΗΣ «CRETANLINES»

*Υ.Γ:* Πάντως πως μπορεί αυτή η εταιρεία να δρομολογήσει ξανά το βαπόρι της όταν ζητάει ακόμη και τα 2 ευρώ απ' τα μέλη της για τις φωτοτυπίες που τους μοίρασε την προηγούμενη φορά;;;; Όταν έχει τόσο μεγάλα οικονομικά προβλήματα;

----------


## sylver23

Συγγνώμη αλλά βαρέθηκα να ακούω για συναντήσεις και ξαναματασυναντήσεις...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> .....βαρέθηκα να ακούω για συναντήσεις και ξαναματασυναντήσεις...


Από τώρα; Και που σαι ακόμα.... Άλλη μία συνάντηση - συνέντευξη τύπου με ...ενδιαφέροντα αριθμητικά δεδομένα: Χρέος: 5.000.000 και βάλε. Άμεσες απαιτήσεις (ώστε να δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο): 1.200.000 σε 20 μέρες καθώς και άλλα τόσα μέχρι τέλους του 13. Αλλά παρόλα αυτά προσδοκίες για κέρδη ενός μυρίου μέχρι τέλος 2013 (ή 2014?). Και για άλλη μια φορά πρόσκληση στο λαό για ενίσχυση.... Υπάρχει ζωή άραγε???

----------


## villy

Συνέβη και αυτό. Η Cretan Lines αρνήθηκε γενναιόδωρη πρόταση για αποκατάσταση της ακτοπλοϊκής ορφάνιας του Ρεθύμνου. Γιατί;;;

 Πρόταση για την αποκατάσταση της ακτοπλοϊκής ορφάνιας στο Ρέθυμνο
 Το Vastervik ... "υποψήφιο" για το Ρέθυμνο!
 «Χάριζαν σε κάποιον ένα γάιδαρο και αυτός τον κοίταζε στα δόντια!»

Το δημοσίευμα: εδώ

----------


## villy

Δυστυχως τα νέα για το Ρέθυμνο και την αποκτάσταση της ακτοπλοϊκής ορφάνιας... για φέτος δεν είναι καθόλου καλά. Από 1η Απρίλη και βλέπουμε. Δείτε εδώ

----------

